# The Truth + Proof Indian regimes MADE MY HAIR GROW in 3 weeks!



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

WOW WOW WOWOWOWOWOW

(i'm aware the title is a bit i nyour face - but i'm excited ok? i am allowed to be excited from time to time lol)

OKKKKAYYY

i didnt expect this much progress after just around 20 days (3 weeks)







*LEFT PIC NOV 5TH (you remember my update 20 days ago - look for it, cos this aint no joke!)

RIGHT PIC NOV 25TH!!*

Keep in mind i've been flouncy with my vits, (not taking them every single night) the only thing ive done is oil wash for around 30 days, and use shikakai and amla powder with water (pouring over my head) as a cleansing/all-round healthy hair rinse...

I'm so happy! 

*disclaimer: *please dont look at my stretch marks

and ps. i managed to pressure my local asian bss store to stock these powders woooo!!!!!


Oh and i must now believe SOME topical growths do work ​


----------



## _lovelyness (Nov 25, 2007)

Candy, I can't see the pic !!! I'm only seeing a red x


----------



## aquariangirl (Nov 25, 2007)

pic not showing

eta:  WOW, beautiful!  what indian products?  the powders?


----------



## fivetimestwo (Nov 25, 2007)

wow that is a lot of progress for only 20 days!!


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 25, 2007)

I have been saying this for most of the year.  You just can't go wrong with the Ayurvedic products.

These powders are something else.  Great growth CandyC.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 25, 2007)

Woah, that is amazing progess for 3 weeks!


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 25, 2007)

I see it! Great job!!


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

aquariangirl said:


> pic not showing
> 
> eta:  WOW, beautiful!  what indian products?  the powders?



- I've basically been massaging my head (scritching) esp with my nails, giving it a good scrub with shikakhai oil

- i then comb the hair and add amla to the hair ends and throughout

- around 10 mins later, i rinse with warm-hot water for quite some time, until most of the oil has been distributed and released down the drain

- i then mix 2 parts amla an 1 part shikakhai powder in a tub and mix this with 1 part hot water and 2 parts cold

-i get back in the shower and pour this over my head.

-i rinse alot more and then condition.
- I did this every 3-5 days, and detangled only when saturated in amla oil...i actually shedded alot more doing oil cleanses, i must say, but no breakage.

The only downside is an oily back, so i've invested in clearsil bodywash in case any uglies wanna pop up.

BECAUSE i've been doing this for 4 weeks, i decided to shampoo today, and also trim! 

I did the same _shikakhai and amla oil scrub_, rinsed out, I shampooed as , and snipped a few ends off wet (i know naughty) and did the *powder rinse again*.. i then deep conditioned with humecto and *le kair self heating oil (which is the truth i must add!)*


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

(and why do people vote! - lol 2 stars...please...i'd rather the thread have no stars then 2) 

sorry, arrogant moment


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 25, 2007)

*That's some great progress!*


----------



## CarLiTa (Nov 25, 2007)

that's amazing.
i may have to look into that!


----------



## secretdiamond (Nov 25, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but maybe you're pregnancy (you are pregnant right?) has also helped the progress.

Your hair looks great.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 25, 2007)

I know you are a person of integrity. If i didn't have a PJ problem, I'd be on that route myself.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Nov 25, 2007)

That's great! Congrats!


----------



## Nicole1976 (Nov 25, 2007)

I can definitely see progress.  

I have read and heard about indian products...but I havent had a chance to try any yet, I'm trying to limit 'New-Stuff Overload'

But your progress looks great!!!


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

secretdiamond said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but maybe you're *pregnancy (you are pregnant right?) *has also helped the progress.
> 
> Your hair looks great.




no i stated in another thread i'm no longer pregnant i suffered a miscarriage 5 weeks ago


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 25, 2007)

Wonderful progress. I am slacking on getting my oils and powders.


----------



## ttlayli (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow Candy that's AMMAAAAZZZINNNNNGGG!!!  I have been using the Shaikahai oil to wash, so hopefully I get the same results!!! Now after reading what you did, I should use my Alma oil as well....im just scared because I heard it darkens the hair...and I love my highlights!!!


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

DDtexlaxd said:


> I know you are a person of integrity. If i didn't have a PJ problem, I'd be on that route myself.




lol, yes i am, you are correct lmao. Try it sometime, at leats once anyway, its a nice treat. its one of those things i wanted to try after Sareca bigged up oil washing and oil, turns out its my best friend


----------



## secretdiamond (Nov 25, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> no i stated in another thread i'm no longer pregnant i suffered a miscarriage 5 weeks ago



 WHOA! My bad! I'm so sorry! I had no idea. I've become really busy & I'm not on here like I used to.  I feel like an ass. erplexed

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

prettyfaceANB said:


> DELETE! DELETE!



now why would we wanna do that?


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

secretdiamond said:


> WHOA! My bad! I'm so sorry! I had no idea. I've become really busy & I'm not on here like I used to.  I feel like an ass. erplexed
> 
> I'm so sorry.



its ok, dont feel bad. It was early days. If u see the relationship thread, you'll see it was a messed up situation...


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 25, 2007)

That is so amazing. All I can say is you sold me a little while ago. I'm waiting for my Shikakkai powder and oil (well aware that I probably spelled it wrong) to come in the mail anyday!

You are a great encouragement. I love to wear wigs and falls that are a similar length to your hair and i look forward to the day that I can actually have my own hair be that length.


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

curvycurly78 said:


> wow that is a lot of progress for only 20 days!!



i know! i thought it was alot longer than that, lets say 30 days, as thats when  ibegan oil washing. 20 days agao was the last photo i took though


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 25, 2007)

Candy, that is some awesome progress...Congratulations! I may have to give it a try!


----------



## 2Cute! (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow Candy_C!!

That is a lot of progress.  Congrats!!


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

2Cute! said:


> Wow Candy_C!!
> 
> That is a lot of progress.  Congrats!!



oh my days your hair resembles black silk


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> Candy, that is some awesome progress...Congratulations! I may have to give it a try!



and i may have to give skating a try...you have the abs of a sculpture!


----------



## _lovelyness (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow !! nice progress.
I wonder if I can get these powders in eastham (london).
I'll be coming to london early jan, so I'll try to stack them, while i'm there. I really need to give it a try!

ps: I got a notice in the letter box that the avococo has arrived !! yippee !!
Will go and collect it during the week


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

_lovelyness said:


> Wow !! nice progress.
> I wonder if I can get these powders in eastham (london).
> I'll be coming to london early jan, so I'll try to stack them, while i'm there. I really need to give it a try!
> *
> ...




About time! They took their time didnt they  hmmmm not good royal mail


----------



## secretrose (Nov 25, 2007)

Great Job!  I have both these powders but I'm scared to try again from my last mishap


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 25, 2007)

ahhhh dang.

 i've been thinking a lot about these ayurvedic things.

 i have tried amla oil before


 beautiful growth!!!


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

secretrose said:


> Great Job!  I have both these powders but I'm scared to try again from my last mishap



what happened? how dd u mishap with these?

the time i mishapped was when i did what it said to do on the box

and then combed through!!!

what was i thinking


----------



## secretrose (Nov 25, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> what happened? how dd u mishap with these?
> 
> the time i mishapped was when i did what it said to do on the box
> 
> ...


 
I think I used too much alma powder in my mix, about 3 teaspoons and 3 teaspoons of shikakai powder. I mixed with hot water, let it cool until warm and poured over my head in the shower.  First thing i noticed my hair felt really hard.  I tried to dc for about an hour with ors and dpr11 but my hair broke so badly.  yikes. erplexed  I've been scared to use amla after that.  I will try the shikakai again soon.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Nov 25, 2007)

Darnit CandyC, I thought I kicked my pj tendencies!!Now I have to go back to the the indian store and get some of that powder for real now...and pick up and avacado or 2 on the way back.


----------



## Evazhair (Nov 25, 2007)

WoW! I see it! Congrats and thanks for sharing the info with us. This inspires me to keep doing the rinses (did my first one last week). I think I will try applying the oil more often to my scalp & massaging.Definitely!


----------



## babydollhair (Nov 25, 2007)

WoW!! Great progress! That's simply da bomb!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 25, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> now why would we wanna do that?


 
Oh, I just did a post about your miscarriege; I saw it in another thread. I guess we were thinking at the same time.  We I saw yours I deleted. 

What is the brand of your powders and oils?


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

secretrose said:


> I think I used too much alma powder in my mix, about 3 teaspoons and 3 teaspoons of shikakai powder. I mixed with hot water, let it cool until warm and poured over my head in the shower.  First thing i noticed my hair felt really hard.  I tried to dc for about an hour with ors and dpr11 *but my hair broke so badly*.  yikes. erplexed  I've been scared to use amla after that.  I will try the shikakai again soon.



i think it was shikakai not amla

amla is conditioning

shikakhai is more strengthening

try it with half a teaspoon of shikakhai next time


----------



## secretrose (Nov 25, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> i think it was shikakai not amla
> 
> amla is conditioning
> 
> ...


 
oh wow.  Thanks for the info.   I will give it a try next weekend.  Thanks Candy_c


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice progress.  Looks like I need to try this.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Nov 25, 2007)

*A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!!!!!! How long do you "scritch" for?*


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!!!!!! How long do you "scritch" for?*





I'm glad u asked this...a goooood 10-15minutes! get right up in there and scritch away, until your head "tingles2 when u stop


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 25, 2007)

I apologize for not asking these questions in my previous post.  So what are all the products I need and where can I purchase them?

Alma oil and powder
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']shikakhai oil and powder.[/FONT]

[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Please forgive me if I sound ignorant, I'm a newbie. [/FONT]


----------



## chocostudent (Nov 25, 2007)

What stretch markserplexed?  You need to go sit down somewhere for that...
Anyway great progress!


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

wannabelong said:


> I apologize for not asking these questions in my previous post.  So what are all the products I need and where can I purchase them?
> 
> Alma oil and powder
> [FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']shikakhai oil and powder.[/FONT]
> ...



dont be silly your not being ignorant!

EBAY sellers have these oils and powders

Just type them in, in the search box

HESH + DABUR brands are the ones you should look out for!


Shikakai oil
Hesh Shikakai Powder
Dabur Amla Oil
Hesh Amla Powder


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 25, 2007)

Great progress Candy! I can't wait to have your hair one day!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 25, 2007)

I am curious. Why not just do the hair packs with the powder, like the Indians do? Saves time. Or have you become addicted to the scritching? Back in the day people loved to get their scalp "scritched!"   ("Girl..scritch my scalp...puleeze....")
I do like putting the powder in boiling water and using the filtered run off as a leave in to be rinsed out later. Amla is some good stuff and so is Shikakai! bonjour


----------



## londonjakki (Nov 25, 2007)

~~WOW~~ Candyc.......amazing growth.....so weird I purchased these items this morning.... glad to know its good stuff

btw your hair is G*O*R*G*E*O*U*S


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 25, 2007)

See? Now I'm going to have to go down to "Little India" and get some of these powders. *Makes a list*
EXCELLENT progress! I'm convinced!
*scritches head*
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Isis (Nov 25, 2007)

That's some progress Candy C!  Congratulations!!


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Girl, PM me and break it down... slowly. I'm just not getting it.
*


----------



## mytia (Nov 25, 2007)

Great progress Candy C. I love the Amla oil, I'm going to try the others too!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting Candy C.....I have some alma powder I haven't used yet. I will have to purchase some more.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 25, 2007)

I stink at homemade stuff. Is there a product that this stuff is already mixed? erplexed  I'm afraid to screw up the little progress I have now.


----------



## Nanyanika (Nov 25, 2007)

Great growth candy c, Ayurvedic herbs are the way to go


----------



## IntoMyhair (Nov 25, 2007)

I finally got my oils and powders yesterday from fed ex. Made my first rinse to wash my scalp with it was cool. 

Candy i'm using your idea i already started stitching a few days ago.
Last night i did it with the oils.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 25, 2007)

Shikakai and amla powders are wonderful hair care products. For me the only drawback is the amount of rinsing, so I tend to use them only once in a while. I'll have to start back regularly if I want to see results like yours, *Candy_C*. Well done!

On another note, ayurvedic powders and oils seem to keep shedding and breakage way down. And for you product junkies, a box of just about any powder will probably set you back less than $2.50 at the Indian grocer.


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 25, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> no i stated in another thread i'm no longer pregnant i suffered a miscarriage 5 weeks ago


Oh lord, I am so sorry to hear this May God heal your heart during this time.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 25, 2007)

Does anyone know of any Indian Grocery Stores in Atlanta?


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 25, 2007)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Does anyone know of any Indian Grocery Stores in Atlanta?



Try this link for worldwide locations! http://www.thokalath.com/grocery/index.php


----------



## RosesBlack (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow beautiful.  I'm just getting into Indian hair care this gives me some serious hope.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Andreainnis (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok Ok Ok, Candy girl, I need to know if I got the right stuff!

My Dabur amla oil contains, in this order: 1) paraffinum liquidium 2) canola oil 3) palm glycerides 4) amla extract in canola oil 5) fragrance 6) t-butyl hydroquinone. PLUS, colors D&C yellow, green & red.

Im thinking thats a lot of additives Is this what your amla oil contains or is it just pure amla oil?  

My Shikakai herbal oil contains mineral oil and refined vegetable oil as the first ingredientserplexed Did i get the right stuff? Can shikakai powder be used by itself or do you have to mix it with amla powder? I know you broke down what you have so  I feel like a dingle berry asking you this again but I really need to know before I get to scritching and massaging and rinsing  I really appreciate all of the things you share and your progress is truly inspiring!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 25, 2007)

Girl, you know I'm on this like white on rice...






























...and I gave you 5 stars, too!


----------



## sareca (Nov 25, 2007)

That Indian head massage stuff felt soooo good. My DH was actually kinda jealous... and that's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## carameldiva (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree, Candy_C that is a lot of growth for 20 days. Congradulations, mama!!!!!!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.spicesofindia.co.uk/
for UK ladies


----------



## IntoMyhair (Nov 26, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Try this link for worldwide locations! http://www.thokalath.com/grocery/index.php


 

Great link! i found like 5 in my area


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 26, 2007)

stilettos said:


> http://www.spicesofindia.co.uk/
> for UK ladies



THIIS MY FAVOURITE!!

Its payday soon, and i;m goin to spend a good £25 on powders


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 26, 2007)

And i wonder if i can get 1.5 inches every 30 days, can i keep it up with this indian regime?

Well u know i;m gonna find out


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is what i use regularly

*PICTURED:*

L-R







-HESH Shikakhai powder
-Le Kair Self Heating Oil (every hair loving lady should have this)
-Ancient Formula Shikakhai Oil 
-HESH Amla Powder
-Avo'coco Hair Creme

I use these every 3 days (except the self heating oil - which i use every month) For my indian regime.


*NOT PICTURED:*

-DABUR Amla Oil, i've used this as a pre-poo overnight for years - i also apply o nthe day of washing to hair ends
- Keracare Humecto (once a month i have decided to shampoo and deep condition)
- Keracare Hydrating Poo
- Boiling Water (to mix the herbs)
- Ionic Blowdryer (had to blowdry to trim!)​


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 26, 2007)

Andreainnis said:


> Ok Ok Ok, Candy girl, I need to know if I got the right stuff!
> 
> *My Dabur amla oil contains, in this order: 1) paraffinum liquidium 2) canola oil 3) palm glycerides 4) amla extract in canola oil 5) fragrance 6) t-butyl hydroquinone. PLUS, colors D&C yellow, green & red.*
> 
> ...



I've thrown my amla box away as it got ruined with oil, but if it resembles this:






You have the right one 

Your shikakhai oil is correct too. Dont worry about veg oils etc, The main thing is that it works, and unless your allergic to those two ingredients your  good

Its  better to mix the amla powder with shikakai powder if your hair tends to be dry. i wouldnt use shikakai on its own as it can become stiffening. always use more amla then shikakhai!  

Also mix this together in water very well, then add cold water to make it bearable to pour over your head.


----------



## naturaline (Nov 26, 2007)

congrats! are they now stocking the indian poo' powder in a bss in town?


----------



## Studio_gal (Nov 26, 2007)

naturaline said:


> congrats! are they now stocking the indian poo' powder in a bss in town?


UK ladies (Candy and Naturalline) - I bought my Amla powerat a branch of Sainsbury in Streatham London, they also sell Vatika, Amla oils in the ethnic food section - if you live in very mixed area as I do try there or even Tesco


----------



## naturaline (Nov 26, 2007)

tanx... ill keep any eye open!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 26, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> THIIS MY FAVOURITE!!
> 
> Its payday soon, and i;m goin to spend a good £25 on powders



Girl, I just spent £30 +, oops! Thank god payday is on friday!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Nov 26, 2007)

Candy, I'm interested in trying out the powders.  I have the vatika and amla oils, but I've been reading so much about the powders and the benefits as well.  However, I'm not going to try anything just yet until I get this breakage situation under control.  What do you suggest for a first time beginner for using the powders?


----------



## favorc (Nov 26, 2007)

Your sweet! Thanks for the tip. I might give it a try.


----------



## Andreainnis (Nov 26, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> I've thrown my amla box away as it got ruined with oil, but if it resembles this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smooches! Thanx C, your the best.  Im starting my mission 2morrow and I can barely wait im so excited


----------



## imstush (Nov 26, 2007)

miss_cherokee said:


> Candy, I'm interested in trying out the powders. I have the vatika and amla oils, but I've been reading so much about the powders and the benefits as well. However, I'm not going to try anything just yet until I get this breakage situation under control. What do you suggest for a first time beginner for using the powders?


 
This may help with your breakage.  I was having clumps of hair coming out.  I stopped shampooing and started to only use the shikakai (oil/powder) to wash and limiting my products to only Candy's Avococo butter or just plain coconut oil to my hair.  HTH...and good luck.


----------



## babydollhair (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks candy_c, i had to go out to an indian grocer and get the shikakai and amla powder/oil, i will make my own shikakai oil, all for under $10!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Jazzy413 (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW is all i can say at your hair!!!  Its gorgeous!!!  Ok so I am biting your regimen for these products...thats like crazy growth!!  Looks good girl!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm lovin' your results CandyC.  I really need to make use of the Indian Market near my home.  Thus far I have bought my Parachute Coconut Oil, Vatika Oil and Amla Light Oil from the store and I was just there yesterday.  Looks like I need to make another trip!


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 26, 2007)

Great progress! Im venturing over into these products...I have shikakai powder and a couple of samples of alma powder. Ill try the rinse. 

Didnt someone say u can make shikakai oil from the powder somehow? I didnt see it in the store and I dont want to order it and pay shipping. There is another local store so maybe Ill try there for the alma and shikakai oils.

Lemme ask this though....what is the difference between the powders and the oils as far as what do u use them for and why? Are they interchangable?


----------



## FeelinIt (Nov 26, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> About time! They took their time didnt they  hmmmm not good royal mail



Why did I come in this damn thread?????  WHY, WHY, WHY!!!

I just gave and threw away a bunch of products.  Now I get paid this Saturday and you know Imma be at the Indian store buying up whatever you just said worked.  Let me print out the instructions....


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Nov 26, 2007)

imstush said:


> This may help with your breakage. I was having clumps of hair coming out. I stopped shampooing and started to only use the shikakai (oil/powder) to wash and limiting my products to only Candy's Avococo butter or just plain coconut oil to my hair. HTH...and good luck.


Oh girl, thank you for telling me this!!  I'm off to the herb shop in a few minutes to go get some organic coconut oil.  I'm still researching the Shikakai oils & powder to find out where I can get some without having to pay for shipping.  I think I may give this a try sometime soon.  BTW, how were you applying the coconut oil to your hair?


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 26, 2007)

miss_cherokee said:


> Candy, I'm interested in trying out the powders.  I have the vatika and amla oils, but I've been reading so much about the powders and the benefits as well. * However, I'm not going to try anything just yet until I get this breakage situation under control*.  What do you suggest for a first time beginner for using the powders?



I agree with the other poster, that these powders will help your breakage!

i think using the rinse once per week to start with will help, use 4 teaspoons of amla and 2 teaspoons of shikakhai powder, add a tablespoon of coconut oil and some boiling water. Then add equal parts of cold water.

-shampoo
-add the rinse to your hair
-leave on for 5mins (whilst doing ur shower thang)
-rinse off with warm water
-deep condition-finish with a super cold rinse
-blowdry the hair
-use coconut oil daily for the whole week as a moisturizer

if that dont help,* SLAP me!*


----------



## luvmesumhair (Nov 26, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> I agree with the other poster, that these powders will help your breakage!
> 
> i think using the rinse once per week to start with will help, use 4 teaspoons of amla and 2 teaspoons of shikakhai powder, add a tablespoon of coconut oil and some boiling water. Then add equal parts of cold water.
> 
> ...


 
Candy, how much water did you use to mix with the powders you have stated above?  for example...1 cup of boiling water then mix with 1 cup of cold water to pour over your hair?  Was it something like that?  Thanks.


----------



## imstush (Nov 26, 2007)

miss_cherokee said:


> Oh girl, thank you for telling me this!! I'm off to the herb shop in a few minutes to go get some organic coconut oil. I'm still researching the Shikakai oils & powder to find out where I can get some without having to pay for shipping. I think I may give this a try sometime soon. BTW, how were you applying the coconut oil to your hair?


 
What Candy said...although I don't blowdry. I also use the coconut oil as an oil rinse, or on wet hair to let airdry (amazing after slapping this stuff on once myhair is dry it is not greasy at all), or as a pre-poo. Good luck and I hope this works for you!

ETA: in case you are scared to start off with the Shikakai powders for fear of too drying, try the oils (shikakai, amla, etc) and do a prepoo and then rinse.


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 27, 2007)

luvmesumhair said:


> Candy, how much water did you use to mix with the powders you have stated above?  for example...1 cup of boiling water then mix with 1 cup of cold water to pour over your hair?  Was it something like that?  Thanks.



SAY half a cup of hot, and then half a cup of cold....you dont want to dilute it tooo much


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 27, 2007)

imstush said:


> What Candy said...although I don't blowdry. I also use the coconut oil as an oil rinse, or on wet hair to let airdry (amazing after slapping this stuff on once myhair is dry it is not greasy at all), or as a pre-poo. Good luck and I hope this works for you!
> 
> ETA: in case you are scared to start off with the Shikakai powders for fear of too drying, try the oils (shikakai, amla, etc) and do a prepoo and then rinse.



couldnt have said it better


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 27, 2007)

So basically would the oils be less drying than the powders?

Im about to do a rinse right now with alma and shikakai! Ill report back the results.


----------



## donewit-it (Nov 27, 2007)

After reading this thread yesterday, the PJ went to my local Indian store and went to go pick up these items.

So I found a product that had the amla and shikahai(sp) oil combined in one and I also picked up this Vatika enriched coconut oil.  I put both products in my hair. They absorbed instantly but didn't smell to great.  I ran some Jasmine oil in there just for a scent and headed out the door (errands to run).  I didn't sleep with my baggy (wasn't home), but when I came home this morning I put a little more in to go to work.  

My hair is definitely softer feeling and will continue to use.


----------



## Gemini350z (Nov 27, 2007)

I believe it CandyC.

I have been doing the rinses, and my hair is much stronger.  

Last night I did one with shikakai and alma, I rinsed put some leave in conditioner in (Elucenece MB Condish)  and sealed with some Castor oil.  I let my hair airdry in a bun it feels so smooth, moisturized and has a healthy shine too it.

Cant wait to see what type of growth I get in a few months.


----------



## imstush (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> So basically would the oils be less drying than the powders?
> 
> Im about to do a rinse right now with alma and shikakai! Ill report back the results.


 
I personally haven't had any problems with Shikakai powders.  Technically what I learned yesterday from a site is that you are supposed to give yourself a "hair bath" in oil such as coconut or Amla and then use the powders so you wont have any dryness problems.  I have read on here about some people suffering dryness from the powders.  If you are scared to use the powders, I suggest doing the hair baths in oil or using the actual oils instead of the powders.  

I am still learning, but this is one thing that I can actually feel the difference.  I haven't been documenting so I haven't seen any growth...but watching people like Candy, DLewis (who I first heard about amla oil) and Sereca who have all shown thickness, growth and shine I am definitely convinced.  And it's natural so I am a believer.  HTH


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Nov 27, 2007)

How expensive are the products?


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 27, 2007)

imstush said:


> I personally haven't had any problems with Shikakai powders. Technically what I learned yesterday from a site is that you are supposed to give yourself a "hair bath" in oil such as coconut or Amla and then use the powders so you wont have any dryness problems. I have read on here about some people suffering dryness from the powders. If you are scared to use the powders, I suggest doing the hair baths in oil or using the actual oils instead of the powders.
> 
> I am still learning, but this is one thing that I can actually feel the difference. I haven't been documenting so I haven't seen any growth...but watching people like Candy, DLewis (who I first heard about amla oil) and Sereca who have all shown thickness, growth and shine I am definitely convinced. And it's natural so I am a believer. HTH


 
Thanks! I just did a rinse with alma and shikakai and Im sitting under the dryer. My hair felt nice and strong.  My scalp also feels tingly. Ill see how it looks/feels when I take my rollers out.

Side note: DONT get that stuff in your eye....it burns like heck...
When I was pouring it over my head a little must have run in my eye. My eyes and my nose were burning lol.


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

AvaSpeaks said:


> How expensive are the products?



Ava, Ayurvedic products are probably the least expensive hair products you can get that deliver INCREDIBLE results for your hair in terms of health, shine, growth and strength!

The powders can be found anywhere from $1-$3
The oils range from $3-$12 usually

A full regimen of supplies generally being well under $25-$30


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay, so I am behind and confused. Am I using both the oils and the powders??

I went to Amazon and saw I guess brand names; Dabur and then there was Hesh. Is that right? Are they brands?


----------



## MissJ (Nov 27, 2007)

Are these products similar to the ones you're selling in your signature?


----------



## LadyZ (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> Thanks! I just did a rinse with alma and shikakai and Im sitting under the dryer. My hair felt nice and strong. My scalp also feels tingly. Ill see how it looks/feels when I take my rollers out.
> 
> Side note: DONT get that stuff in your eye....it burns like heck...
> When I was pouring it over my head a little must have run in my eye. My eyes and my nose were burning lol.


 

=====

How did your hair turn out...I just ordered me some also...
Also how did you do yours?  
Your mixture measurements (approx)
How long did you leave it on your hair?
Did you use heat?
Any info appreicated...

TIA


----------



## LadyZ (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW, I love your hair... It is just awesome...
I ordered me some of those oils...

Congrats on all that growth...


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Nov 27, 2007)

does it work the same when   the powders are boiled in a carrier oil like jojoba or coconut oil?

 I ordered the shikaikai and amla powders but since I am 10 weeks post relaxer my hair tangles like crazy so I am using the oil rinses to stretch to the 12 weeks.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Nov 27, 2007)

Come on guys, somebody answer me  I am interested in trying this but I need to know how am I using it...

Am I using both the powder and oil together at the same time?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes look at what these ladies are doing 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=173635&page=5


AvaSpeaks said:


> Come on guys, somebody answer me  I am interested in trying this but I need to know how am I using it...
> 
> Am I using both the powder and oil together at the same time?


----------



## lala (Nov 27, 2007)

*Congrats on your new growth.  I've never had any success with amla or shikakai powders - experimented w/them yrs. ago and they freeze-dried my hair. I couldn't get a finger/comb through it!  I guess it's all in the application b/c you applied the powders after applying the oils.*


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 27, 2007)

LadyZ said:


> =====
> 
> How did your hair turn out...I just ordered me some also...
> Also how did you do yours?
> ...


 
My hair came out _slightly_ dry (nothing a little elasta qp recovery didnt cure)...but I think it was bc I used too much setting lotion. Other than that its now really soft, I lost hardly any hair during detangling/rollersetting, its shiny, and feels strong (not weak at all). And like I said earlier, my scalp does feel tingly so I think it definitely does something for growth.

I used 1 tsp alma powder to 1 tbsp shikakai (I only had a sample of alma or I wouldve used more)....boiled it in 1/2 cup water, then added another 1/2 cup cold water and poured it over my head....left it on while I showered..rinsed. I didnt use heat. HTH!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> My hair came out _slightly_ dry (nothing a little elasta qp recovery didnt cure)...but I think it was bc I used too much setting lotion. Other than that its now really soft, I lost hardly any hair during detangling/rollersetting, its shiny, and feels strong (not weak at all). And like I said earlier, my scalp does feel tingly so I think it definitely does something for growth.
> 
> I used 1 tsp alma powder to 1 tbsp shikakai (I only had a sample of alma or I wouldve used more)....boiled it in 1/2 cup water, then added another 1/2 cup cold water and poured it over my head....left it on while I showered..rinsed. I didnt use heat. HTH!



You go Leslie!  I know you'll be trying to start your "I reached Boob Length' thread next month!   I'm glad it turned out well!


----------



## Cinnabuns (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow that is some great growth.  Your hair looks awesome.  I can't wait until I'm waistlength.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 27, 2007)

I kind of know what ayurveda is. It's, like, the Hindu method of health and medicine, right? But I would like to learn a little more about it.  Does anyone know of any informative sites that will teach me more about Ayurveda and hair-care?


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Nov 27, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> Here is what i use regularly​
> 
> *PICTURED:*​
> L-R​
> ...


 

Thanks for the wonderful tips Candy C and product recs!    Your hair looks absolutely divine.


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 27, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> You go Leslie!  I know you'll be trying to start your "I reached Boob Length' thread next month!   I'm glad it turned out well!


 
lol ur crazy Hericane. My hair has a different feel to it that I cant describe....I think Ive seen ppl mention their hair feels heavier using these products....its something like that. It feels more dense. My hair is really starting to feel like a new head of hair since I started using henna, alma and vatika oils, rollersetting, and now this. I feel like Im well on my way!


----------



## malachi74 (Nov 27, 2007)

your hair is so beautiful! Keep up whatever you're doing!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

ccmuffingirl said:


> I kind of know what ayurveda is. It's, like, the Hindu method of health and medicine, right? But I would like to learn a little more about it.  Does anyone know of any informative sites that will teach me more about Ayurveda and hair-care?



Check these out:

http://www.ayurveda-herbal-remedy.com/beauty-care/hair-care.html

http://www.indianhairoil.com/haircare01.html

http://www.ayurbalance.com/beauty_haircare.htm (EXCELLENT SITE)

http://www.radico.com/ayurvedic-products/history-philosophy.html


----------



## Brinasia (Nov 27, 2007)

Ladies..please help..how do you use the shikakhai?  How do I mix it and what do I mix it with?  Is it used as a shampoo? conditioner? In what order.  Also how do I do a oil rinse?  What oil do I use do I do it before or after shampoo? on wet or dry air?


----------



## Te'TahHead (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay...


*slow ass newbie*

Can you say what you have been doing, but use more "dummy" terms and further explain each step? 


Your hair is beautiful and I am sorry for your loss.

:hug: and I don't even know you, but things like that break my heart.


----------



## keluric (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm a firm believer in most Indian products and I also love shikakai and amla.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Nov 28, 2007)

I went out and bought Amla powder but when I got home I realized it said on the label that it is Edible. Can I still use it?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 28, 2007)

Please tell me what you think attributes your no breakage of hair over your journey? 



Candy_C said:


> WOW WOW WOWOWOWOWOW​
> 
> (i'm aware the title is a bit i nyour face - but i'm excited ok? i am allowed to be excited from time to time lol)​
> OKKKKAYYY​
> ...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 28, 2007)

You have the cutiest curlies! 



malachi74 said:


> your hair is so beautiful! Keep up whatever you're doing!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 28, 2007)

april shower said:


> I went out and bought Amla powder but when I got home I realized it said on the label that it is Edible. Can I still use it?



Amla Powder is fruit. Dried Indian gooseberry. And it is the same one they use on the hair. It has a very high Vitamin C. content.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Nov 28, 2007)

oooooooooooooh weeeeeeeeee...that is some great progress candy!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 28, 2007)

I just did an Ayurvedic Oil Wash and Powder Rinse. Not Bad At All! I will have to incorporate this to see what happens? 

Did anyones amla and shikakai powder mix smell like warm lemonade ice tea?


----------



## carletta (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, can this process be used on braids, weaves etc.................. I need some feedback on this


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 29, 2007)

carletta said:


> Ok, can this process be used on braids, weaves etc.................. I need some feedback on this



Sareca raved about doing her amla tea rinses while in twist!


----------



## carletta (Nov 30, 2007)

carletta said:


> Ok, can this process be used on braids, weaves etc.................. I need some feedback on this



ANYBODY ELSE ??????????????????????????????? PLEASE


----------



## Mocha5 (Nov 30, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL, Candy! Thank you for all the great info! Sorry for your loss but God always knows best, Mamacita.

ETA:  Got my stuff today.  The owner of one of the Indian stores I went to said a girl came in and bought all of the boxes of Shikakai powder except for one.  Thank God!  So I have a feeling there's a LHCFer in my neck of the woods.


----------



## atrinibeauty (Dec 1, 2007)

Yayyyyy Candy


----------



## AfroKink (Dec 1, 2007)

carletta said:


> Ok, can this process be used on braids, weaves etc.................. I need some feedback on this



I haven't been following Candy's process.  But I've been using a homemade shikakai, amla, and rose braid spray for the past 3 weeks.  I put my braids in 1 month ago Monday and I have 0.5-1.0 inches in growth.  I normally get .25-.5 depending on the area of my hair.  I was using them to stop shedding, strengthen my hair roots, and cleanse my scalp.  The extra growth is a pleasant surprise.

My thoughts: Shikakai is a cleanser, it keeps your scalp clean.  I think using it everyday it's akin to washing your scalp everyday.  I think thats why people get accelerated growth doing daily washes, and why those same people would probably get accelerated growth using shikakai too. 

Lys


----------



## seeminglysweet (Dec 1, 2007)

I headed to the Indian grocer first thing int he morning!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Dec 1, 2007)

Okay maybe I will asked this question over here since this thread is a wee bit more active.

How do you do the Oil Rinses? I mean what are you exactly doing?


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 2, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Check these out:
> 
> http://www.ayurveda-herbal-remedy.com/beauty-care/hair-care.html
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the links! I feel a little more educated now.


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 2, 2007)

ccmuffingirl said:


> Thanks for the links! I feel a little more educated now.



Glad they were helpful!


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 2, 2007)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Okay maybe I will asked this question over here since this thread is a wee bit more active.
> 
> How do you do the Oil Rinses? I mean what are you exactly doing?



Just shampoo as normal

Then rinse

Saturate hair with your choice of oil (coconut, EVOO, jojoba, castor, etc.)

Leave on for 5 minutes or so while bathing

Rinse out oil with warm water

Thats it!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Dec 2, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Just shampoo as normal
> 
> Then rinse
> 
> ...


 
Is that all? Then how come these oil rinses with the ayurvedic products are sounding so complicated? I mean I'm so confused with the oil rinsing and using the powders, etc.


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 2, 2007)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Okay maybe I will asked this question over here since this thread is a wee bit more active.
> 
> How do you do the Oil Rinses? I mean what are you exactly doing?


 
rinse (or shampoo) hsir
coat hair in favorite oil
rinse w/ warm or hot water
apply conditioner
rinse w/ cold water
apply leave in
seal


----------



## Brinasia (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree It sounds far more complicated than that.  Also I thought you didnt wash with shampoo.  I thought you only use the oils as cleansers.  Im so confused!


----------



## Gemini350z (Dec 2, 2007)

Oil rinses are different then ayurvedic tea rinses (with the powders).


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 2, 2007)

Brinasia said:


> I agree It sounds far more complicated than that.  Also I thought you didnt wash with shampoo.  I thought you only use the oils as cleansers.  Im so confused!




lol read it sloooowly.

i dont usually shampoo anymore (its been 4 weeks) but as  iwas blowdrying, i dont see how blowdrying how that hasnt been totally cleansed with suds can be suitable for ehat styling - i didnt want to risk it


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 2, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Just shampoo as normal
> 
> Then rinse
> 
> ...



I dont do mine like this...

i scritch and rub the scalp with shikakhai oil

and _then_ rinse out with water

the other way doesnt work for me personally


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 2, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> BEAUTIFUL, Candy! Thank you for all the great info! Sorry for your loss but God always knows best, Mamacita.
> 
> ETA:  Got my stuff today.  The owner of one of the Indian stores I went to said a girl came in and bought all of the boxes of Shikakai powder except for one.  Thank God!  So I have a feeling there's a LHCFer in my neck of the woods.



THANKYOU! you've cheered me up 

and your welcome xxxx


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 2, 2007)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Please tell me what you think attributes your no breakage of hair over your journey?



my breakage issues ended when i stopped wearing my hair in a pony tail (loose) and stopped "playing" in my hair

also combing less


----------



## seeminglysweet (Dec 2, 2007)

Candy, 

How much liquid do you make with the alma/shikakai powder rinse for your hair? 
I just did a rinse and I think I used either too much shikakai or not enough water. My mixture was about 2.5-3 cups of liquid with 2 parts amla (2 scoops of 1/8 cup) and 1 part shikakai (1 scoop of 1/8 cup)


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 3, 2007)

seeminglysweet said:


> Candy,
> 
> How much liquid do you make with the alma/shikakai powder rinse for your hair?
> I just did a rinse and I think I used either too much shikakai or not enough water. My mixture was about 2.5-3 cups of liquid with 2 parts amla *(2 scoops of 1/8 cup) and 1 part shikakai (1 scoop of 1/8 cup*)



thats way too much of either powder

you only need around 3 teaspoons of amla

to 1 teaspoon of shikakhai

unless you were making a litre 

you would then go by (3 parts amla, 1 part shikakhai)

If your only making a cup full of rinse

you only need a teaspoon measurement:

*AMLA POWDER: SHIKAKHAI POWDER*

(3:1) (if you have normal, dryish hair)
(4:1) extremely dry, no likey protein hair
(2:2) breaking hair
(1:3) over moisturized, greasy built up hair​


----------



## seeminglysweet (Dec 3, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> thats way too much of either powder
> 
> you only need around 3 teaspoons of amla
> 
> ...



Whoops 

Thanks! I'll try it again in a day or two. I don't have any adverse reactions to my original mix, in fact I lost only a few strands when I detangled, when I normally loose a handful.

I'm still learning. Thanks Candy!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 3, 2007)

seeminglysweet said:


> Whoops
> 
> Thanks! I'll try it again in a day or two. I don't have any adverse reactions to my original mix, in fact *I lost only a few strands when I detangled, when I normally loose a handful.*
> 
> I'm still learning. Thanks Candy!


My hair loss is much less when using Indian powders too. I'm really pleased about that.


----------



## pistachio (Dec 3, 2007)

malachi74 said:


> your hair is so beautiful! Keep up whatever you're doing!


 

Her's is very beautiful, but look at your's too!  That's the nicest jet black hair I've ever seen!!  So shiny!!!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Dec 4, 2007)

I washed my hair with amla and shikakai powder, and it was sooo soft afterwards


----------



## pistachio (Dec 4, 2007)

I just ordered some brahmi and amla powders over the weekend and plan to make brahmi oil, and amla rinses.


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 4, 2007)

ladies who airdry, what is your regimen using the powders?  Just like to know, cause my hair is soft and shiny but I'm not happy with my air dry results.


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 4, 2007)

growinstrong said:


> ladies who airdry, what is your regimen using the powders?  Just like to know, cause my hair is soft and shiny but I'm not *happy with my air dry results*.




hey there

did u use a very moisturizing deep con afterwards?
Did you also slap on lots of moisturizer or leave in?

did yo useal with an oil?

did you comb you airdried hair?

how did you airdry?

aslong as you use plenty of oils afterwards and leave ins...also dont comb

your airdry should be the best everrrrrrr

let me know x


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks for replying Candy_C.  To answer your questions: 

did u use a very moisturizing deep con afterwards?  I used Aveda Brilliant.  A lot of ppl have raved about it being very moisturizing, but it wasnt that great for me.  Can you suggest a good one?
 
Did you also slap on lots of moisturizer or leave in? I didnt slap on a lots necessarily.  I used NTM silk touch leave in. Wouldnt this weigh the hair down?

did yo useal with an oil? Yes, I used Dabur Vatika Oil

did you comb you airdried hair? Yes, I combed it, which I hear you are never supposed to do, but it looked a hot mess. One question, if I dont comb it, what can I do to it so it looks decent?

how did you airdry? After putting on my leave-in and Vatika oil, I just pinned it up on the top of my head, using a bobby pin, tied a satin scarf on my head and let it dry.  Took a day and a half to dry.

Any suggestions for a successful airdry would be greatly appreciated.  I just started to be a DIYer and so far its not going well for me. 



Candy_C said:


> hey there
> 
> did u use a very moisturizing deep con afterwards?
> Did you also slap on lots of moisturizer or leave in?
> ...


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 4, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> My hair loss is much less when using Indian powders too. I'm really pleased about that.



I agree.  I don't think using these powders all the time and bi-weekly (makes my hair kinda dry), but I have been using them for over a year now and I know that they help with shedding for me.  I can have lots of shedding and do one of my treatments and virtually instantly see less shedding.  It's so wierd to me!  I notice that the effects lessen after 6-7 weeks for me.  I don't think they increase growth for me, though - just help with retention.


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 4, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I agree. I don't think using these powders all the time and bi-weekly (makes my hair kinda dry), but I have been using them for over a year now and I know that they help with shedding for me. I can have lots of shedding and do one of my treatments and virtually instantly see less shedding. It's so wierd to me! I notice that the effects lessen after 6-7 weeks for me. I don't think they increase growth for me, though - just help with retention.


 
yep, Im definitely losing much less hair than I was before.  I also think it is increasing growth bc I dont use topical growth stuff and barely ever remember to take vitamins lol....anyhoo I just used henna 2 weeks ago and Iv e used the shikakai rinse a few times in between and I already have new growth, which is easy to see because my henna hair is reddish/brownish and my roots are dark brown/off black. I think we are definitely on to something here ladies!


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 4, 2007)

This is what Dlewis has been talking about for years.  Its not a new thing.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Dec 4, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> thats way too much of either powder
> 
> you only need around 3 teaspoons of amla
> 
> ...


 
How much water do you use with these parts? You didn't state it or maybe I missed it.

I mean like for the Breaking Hair measurements, do you use a cup of water? Half a cup?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 4, 2007)

Question, has anybody ever used these powders the SAME DAY you get a perm/touch up?  For instance, perm, neutralize, use powder rinse, deep condition.

Is it safe to use the SAME DAY?


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 4, 2007)

Closer1 said:


> This is what Dlewis has been talking about for years.  Its not a new thing.



right.  I know I have seen this discussion before and there are ladies that have it as a regular part of their regimens.


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 4, 2007)

Closer1 said:


> This is what Dlewis has been talking about for years.  Its not a new thing.



ayurveda is many thousands of years old


----------



## kittie43 (Dec 4, 2007)

How often do you use these powders to wash your hair?  I wash my hair pretty often - like 3 times per week.  Will these powders dry out my hair if I use it the same way?


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow Candy_C your hair has come such a long way!! Congrats!


----------



## carletta (Dec 4, 2007)

*OK" CANDY C "
WHERE IS THE STEP-BY-STEP GUIDE AYURVEDIC HAIR REGIME IN YOUR FOTKI !!!!! YOU GOT ME FEENIN FOR SOME INSTRUCTIONS,....SO I CAN GET STARTED      *


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah, I'm waiting too Candy 



carletta said:


> *OK" CANDY C "
> WHERE IS THE STEP-BY-STEP GUIDE AYURVEDIC HAIR REGIME IN YOUR FOTKI !!!!! YOU GOT ME FEENIN FOR SOME INSTRUCTIONS,....SO I CAN GET STARTED      *


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 5, 2007)

I am certainly interested in doing this I am getting my products this weekend and doing the Henna Saturday morning. *My question.* 

I love the ideal of the rinse and making the oil its sounds so difficult but its really really easy.   *Why do we have to refrigerate the rinse* does it go bad and then-- when we do that how do we get it warm enough to pour over our heads.  Microwave is a no noit will destroy the nutrients so why put it in the frig.  I haven't found any research on this will it go bad, that quickly?  I would like to do this every five days but this is my only issue.

I am doing the crock pot make my own oils sounds so wonderful to me.  I would like to make the rinse the night before.  So it will be ready first thing in the morning while I get ready for work.  I am looking for major growth, thickening and color which I will get from the Henna.  I know we can make the rinse right before we put it in.  I think its a matter of boiling and steeping for 10 minutes right?  thats it no biggy and its like making tea only you have to strain it.  I don't think I will be able to do this before I go to work in the morning unless I get up two hours before hand Not.  I get up 1.5 hours before hand as it is.   

Also years ago. I read where one person did this and capture the rinse and did it over and over well that right there I won't be doing it makes since though, you get all corners of your hair its just time consuming trying to recapture the rinse but its something to think about.  I wish I remember who it was, just not sure. Another thing doesn't powder just dissolve why do we have to strain it in the water that sounds so strange to me. I guess becuase I never did this stuff before but I am going to try it.  I want to introduce my friend and sister to it but i have to be the first one to do it all.


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 5, 2007)

Trudy said:


> I am certainly interested in doing this I am getting my products this weekend and doing the Henna Saturday morning. *My question.*
> 
> I love the ideal of the rinse and making the oil its sounds so difficult but its really really easy. *Why do we have to refrigerate the rinse* does it go bad and then-- when we do that how do we get it warm enough to pour over our heads. Microwave is a no noit will destroy the nutrients so why put it in the frig. I haven't found any research on this will it go bad, that quickly? I would like to do this every five days but this is my only issue.
> 
> ...


 
Since it doesnt take long to do, I just make my rinse the day I want to use it and only make enough for that session.  I add cool water to the water that was boiled to cool it down enough to pour on my head.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 5, 2007)

Trudy said:


> Another thing doesn't powder just dissolve why do we have to strain it in the water that sounds so strange to me.


The powders are actually ground up fruit or shells or leaves (depending on the plant) so they don't dissolve.


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 5, 2007)

Is the rinse applied to the scalp, length of hair or both ?



Miss*Tress said:


> The powders are actually ground up fruit or shells or leaves (depending on the plant) so they don't dissolve.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 5, 2007)

growinstrong said:


> Is the rinse applied to the scalp, length of hair or both ?


I haven't used rinses, but I think ladies are applying to both hair and scalp. I make a paste out of the powders and apply to both scalp and hair.


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks.  I made the paste last weekend and it made my hair hard.  I'm gonna try the rinse this weekend in a spray bottle and spray my scalp and hair 



Miss*Tress said:


> I haven't used rinses, but I think ladies are applying to both hair and scalp. I make a paste out of the powders and apply to both scalp and hair.


----------



## fluffylocks (Dec 5, 2007)

So does anyone know/have an opinion on if CandyC's results were more so from the oils, powders--the indian products, or from the techniques---like oil washing and massaging the scalp with oil---or from both, the whole thing and that alone.

Im just trying to figure out if anyone thinks good results can be achieved withe the same techniques and basic regimen, but without using indian products.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope the rinse works better for you, *growinstrong. *Shikakai on its own leaves my hair soft, but mixing it with amla and aritha makes my hair hard(ish) too, so I finish up with a co-wash and DC.


----------



## colibri972 (Dec 9, 2007)

i tried the amla ( 2 parts) and shikakai (1 part) rinse. My hair are clean and my natural hair are less knotted on ends. I would not say my hair feel softer ( since they don't like oil, aloe, shea butter and mucilage i never see them soft lool) but i feel like a coat that make them stronger. But it's really amazing shikakai (and you don't need a lot) really cleans hair.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 9, 2007)

Trudy said:


> I am certainly interested in doing this I am getting my products this weekend and doing the Henna Saturday morning. *My question.*
> 
> I love the ideal of the rinse and making the oil its sounds so difficult but its really really easy.   *Why do we have to refrigerate the rinse* does it go bad and then-- when we do that how do we get it warm enough to pour over our heads.  Microwave is a no noit will destroy the nutrients so why put it in the frig.  I haven't found any research on this will it go bad, that quickly?  I would like to do this every five days but this is my only issue.
> 
> ...



I used to do that and posted as ShebaNoire on another forum back in about 1998-1999. I have been doing the powders a long time. bonjour


----------



## carletta (Dec 9, 2007)

has anybody else tried this ?.............If so what were your results ?
inquiring mind want to know ( I'm going to find these products myself monday )


----------



## nappity (Dec 10, 2007)

Me Too! whats the regime??


----------



## Key (Dec 12, 2007)

Should you wait a certain number of days after a touch up before using the oils and powders???


----------



## carletta (Dec 12, 2007)

carletta said:


> has anybody else tried this ?.............If so what were your results ?
> inquiring mind want to know ( I'm going to find these products myself monday )




bumping.......for more replies on this.....RESULTS ANYONE ELSE


----------



## missnurselady (Dec 12, 2007)

I still couldnt find the shikikia(sp) oil or powder but the did have a shampoo made of that amla and henna and fragrance listed as the ingredients so hopefully this works until i can find the powder and oilerplexed


----------



## AfroKink (Dec 12, 2007)

carletta said:


> bumping.......for more replies on this.....RESULTS ANYONE ELSE



I posted my results a little earlier in the thread. Similar products (amla, shikakai, rose petal) made into a hair spray. In a month I had .5 - 1 inch of growth depending on the part of my head. I normally get .25-.5 inch in the respective locations. So that's double the growth which makes me happy. I may take pics of the afro under my braids this weekend before I take them out. 

Lys


----------



## LadyZ (Dec 12, 2007)

I have the oils, shikakai ....How do I use it... as a Pre poo, or leave-in oil, or whaterplexed... IDK
Anyone have a recipe to mix it up?

TIA.... Ladies


----------



## pistachio (Dec 13, 2007)

So....I got my Hesh amla, and brahmi powders in the mail yesterday and immediately got to work making my amla brahmi oil!!!  It was messy but I hope the results are worth it!  There was a residue at the bottom and I just took the pure oil and threw the residue away.  Was I supposed to keep it and just shake the bottle up when I used the oil?  I just hate residue because I fel it would clog my scalp.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 13, 2007)

MissAlyssa said:


> I posted my results a little earlier in the thread. Similar products (amla, shikakai, rose petal) made into a hair spray. In a month I had .5 - 1 inch of growth depending on the part of my head. I normally get .25-.5 inch in the respective locations. So that's double the growth which makes me happy. I may take pics of the afro under my braids this weekend before I take them out.
> 
> Lys



Hi there, I made your recipe for braid spray last Sunday and I have been using it. How often do you spray your braids, once a day, twice a day. I don't have braids, but I spray my hair every AM/PM and either put my hair in a bun(AM) and plaits(PM) so my hair stays moist. I added other things to my herbal mix once I strained it with a cut off pantyhose and I'm hoping this will work for me instead of the thick paste of shikakai/amla/hibiscus as a hair treatment. I was thinking of making a hair rinse instead of a paste by adding more water to make it more liquidy. I want to see how the herbal braid spray is working first.


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 14, 2007)

OKay I tried the oils.  Shakikari (sp) and amla Brahmni (sp) as a shampoo or prepoo, I put them in and rubbed my scalp with my fingertips over and over and then put a plastic cap on and continued getting ready for work.  I then got in the shower and rinsed it out with the hot water and then added conditioner and changed the water to a luke warm setting and then cool.  I really like it its weird that my hair is not greasy I thought it would be.  The smell lingers for a good while though,  but my hair feels stronger and heavier.  I wish I can do the powder and make the tea but not yet still trying to buy the powder but can't find a place to get it yet. I don't want to do the online thing I am really into not wasting money I like to keep it in my  own pocket.


----------



## LadyZ (Dec 14, 2007)

Trudy said:


> OKay I tried the oils. Shakikari (sp) and amla Brahmni (sp) as a shampoo or prepoo, I put them in and rubbed my scalp with my fingertips over and over and then put a plastic cap on and continued getting ready for work. I then got in the shower and rinsed it out with the hot water and then added conditioner and changed the water to a luke warm setting and then cool. I really like it its weird that my hair is not greasy I thought it would be. The smell lingers for a good while though, but my hair feels stronger and heavier. I wish I can do the powder and make the tea but not yet still trying to buy the powder but can't find a place to get it yet. I don't want to do the online thing I am really into not wasting money I like to keep it in my own pocket.


 

=====

I have these oils also, did using them like that work good? I think I might try that too...


----------



## Monigirl (Dec 15, 2007)

OMG! I am so excited. I had to read the whole thread to understand how and what to do. Yeah!!!!

Go buy these 6 items:

*Hesh Shikakai powder,*
*Shikakai oil*
*Hesh Amla powder*
*Dabur Amla Oil*
Le Kair Self Heating oil (want to try it out)
Coconut oil (want to try it out)
*Exactly what I have learned and gonna do:*

massaging my head (scritching) esp with my nails, with shikakhai oil
then message through hair and add amla to the hair ends and throughout
10 mins later, rinse with warm-hot water for quite some time, until most of the oil has been distributed and released down the drain
then mix 2 teaspoon amla powder, 1 or 2 teaspoon shikakhai powder, 1 tablespoon coconut oil in a tub then add 1 cup boiling water to mix then add half cup cold water
get in the shower and pour this over head
rinse and then condition, apply leave in and moisturiser and seal with oil
do every 4 days, and detangled only when saturated in amla oil
After 4 weeks, shampoo (On shampoo day use same _shikakhai and amla oil to message scalp, _rinsed out, shampoo, dust wet wet (if needed) and make powder mix, apply to hair and rinse again. Then deep condition and use some le kair self heating oil, rinse out.Apply leave in and moisturiser then seal with oil
(Please excuse my bad spelling. To tired to check)

Thank you so much Candy C. Love your gorgeous hair. So excited!!!!!!!!! Now that I have been educated I might enter that thread challenge.


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 16, 2007)

Trudy said:


> I am certainly interested in doing this I am getting my products this weekend and doing the Henna Saturday morning. *My question.*
> 
> I love the ideal of the rinse and making the oil its sounds so difficult but its really really easy.   *Why do we have to refrigerate the rinse* does it go bad and then-- when we do that how do we get it warm enough to pour over our heads.  Microwave is a no noit will destroy the nutrients so why put it in the frig.  I haven't found any research on this will it go bad, that quickly?  I would like to do this every five days but this is my only issue.
> 
> ...



where did you read you have to refridgerate anything?



i make mien fresh everytime, you dont need alot of powder


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 16, 2007)

growinstrong said:


> Thanks.  I made the paste last weekend and it made my hair hard.  I'm gonna try the rinse this weekend in a spray bottle and spray my scalp and hair



making a paste made my hair break

just pour over your head when its mixed with water and rinse right out


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 16, 2007)

Key said:


> Should you wait a certain number of days after a touch up before using the oils and powders???



i;m going to use the teas as soon as i can after my retouch...i'm addicted!


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 16, 2007)

Monigirl said:


> OMG! I am so excited. I had to read the whole thread to understand how and what to do. Yeah!!!!
> 
> Go buy these 6 items:
> 
> ...



Aww your welcome sweety!


----------



## pistachio (Dec 16, 2007)

OK I did am amla brahmi rinse tonight and my hair felt like it had s coating on it like it was strengthened, and I'm under the dryer so I'll try to report tomorrow my results and how it went in case anyone's curious

ETA: I did it and my hair was oily.  I think it's because I did the oil rinse AND the amla brami rinse.  only the amla brahmi rinse seems to be sufficent.  I'll do that and the dominican rinse next time since those aren't as heavy.


----------



## nappity (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm doing well with this challenge- My hair has a luster that i only got by using oils. My curls are boingier too! I realized when I made my Shikaikai Oil I used more Shikakai then I needed to- results- my hair caught an attitude.

I diluted the original mix with Dabur Amla and Jojoba Oil. So Ill use Monifaces regimen (Thanks girl) just anoint my scalp with MN  ( I'm in that challenge too) and continue to use the tea/brew (I call it a brew cause-I wouldn't want to drink that concoction- not the way it looks anyway and I loove to sip some Tea!) as I always have


----------



## honeybadgirl (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks candyc!! i did this today and my hair ended up so soft! when i used the Shikakkai, amla, coconut and water mix, my hair did become hard and i was wondering why. i then did a dc and put some co on my wet hair and braided in 2 ponytails. i later came back to blow dry. my hair was still damp but the paddle brush practically glided down my hair!
my hair is a little oily but i probably used too much co. my hair seems really moisturized though
i dont know where to get the Shikakkai oil. i see fromnaturewithlove does not carry the oil...i think. i wanted a good one too!! any suggestions?


----------



## nappity (Dec 16, 2007)

honeybadgirl said:


> thanks candyc!! i did this today and my hair ended up so soft! when i used the Shikakkai, amla, coconut and water mix, my hair did become hard and i was wondering why. i then did a dc and put some co on my wet hair and braided in 2 ponytails. i later came back to blow dry. my hair was still damp but the paddle brush practically glided down my hair!
> my hair is a little oily but i probably used too much co. my hair seems really moisturized though
> i dont know where to get the Shikakkai oil. i see fromnaturewithlove does not carry the oil...i think. i wanted a good one too!! any suggestions?



If you want you can make your own shikakai  oil - look in the hair recipes board. Its there. There are a few ladies who have "fabulousness "concoctions


----------



## honeybadgirl (Dec 17, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> If you want you can make your own shikakai oil - look in the hair recipes board. Its there. There are a few ladies who have "fabulousness "concoctions


 
oh cool thanks!


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

secretrose said:


> oh wow.  Thanks for the info.   I will give it a try next weekend.  Thanks Candy_c



So, what happened?  Sorry if you responded already.

I'm going through the Indian threads to figure out exactly how I'm going to use the powders.

Honestly, ladies, it sounds like a lot of work


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> I'm glad u asked this...a goooood 10-15minutes! get right up in there and scritch away, until your head "tingles2 when u stop



Damn!  That's a lot of "scritching" 

I think I "scritched" for two minutes!  LOL!


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

Mahalialee4 said:


> I am curious. Why not just do the hair packs with the powder, like the Indians do? Saves time. Or have you become addicted to the scritching? Back in the day people loved to get their scalp "scritched!"   ("Girl..scritch my scalp...puleeze....")
> *I do like putting the powder in boiling water and using the filtered run off as a leave in to be rinsed out later*. Amla is some good stuff and so is Shikakai! bonjour



This sounds like more my speed, too, Mahalia!


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

DDtexlaxd said:


> I stink at homemade stuff. Is there a product that this stuff is already mixed? erplexed  I'm *afraid to screw up the little progress I have now*.



Okay!  I know that's right, chile!


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

Andreainnis said:


> Smooches! Thanx C, your the best.  Im starting my mission 2morrow and I can barely wait im so excited



So what is everyone's progress since this thread is almost a month old and so many folks jumped on the bandwagon


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> Great progress! Im venturing over into these products...I have shikakai powder and a couple of samples of alma powder. Ill try the rinse.
> 
> Didnt someone say u can make shikakai oil from the powder somehow? I didnt see it in the store and I dont want to order it and pay shipping. There is another local store so maybe Ill try there for the alma and shikakai oils.
> 
> *Lemme ask this though....what is the difference between the powders and the oils as far as what do u use them for and why? Are they interchangable*?



That's what I was wondering?  Do they do the same things but are just in a different form?

Do we really need both the oil and the powders, because I'm TOTALLY down with just oiling and "scritching".

I love that word!  Ha!

Let me keep reading, though


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 18, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> So what is everyone's progress since this thread is almost a month old and so many folks jumped on the bandwagon


 
Blosssom, this is off topic, but one day I was on the hair boards and my SO saw the your profile picture and he was like, "Dang! Who is that?!?"

I had to laugh and explain to him that it wasn't your real picture. You are so funny girl


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> Thanks! I just did a rinse with alma and shikakai and Im sitting under the dryer. My hair felt nice and strong.  My scalp also feels tingly. Ill see how it looks/feels when I take my rollers out.
> 
> *Side note: DONT get that stuff in your eye....it burns like heck...
> When I was pouring it over my head a little must have run in my eye. My eyes and my nose were burning *lol.



And that's why I'm using a spray bottle!  

It would just go all over the floor anyway trying to pour it over my head


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

NYRICAN1 said:


> does it work the same when   the powders are boiled in a carrier oil like jojoba or coconut oil?
> 
> I ordered the shikaikai and amla powders but since I am 10 weeks post relaxer my hair tangles like crazy so I am using the oil rinses to stretch to the 12 weeks.



I'm sorry but I cannot put oil on wet hair.

I did that once years ago and my hair tangled up so bad, I cried.

I oil DRY and that's IT!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 18, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> And that's why I'm using a spray bottle!
> 
> It would just go all over the floor anyway trying to pour it over my head


 
That's a PERFECT idea! I hadn't thought of that. Now, if you're using a spray bottle, how big is the bottle? How much of each powder? How much water?


----------



## napgurl (Dec 18, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> So, what happened? Sorry if you responded already.
> 
> I'm going through the Indian threads to figure out exactly how I'm going to use the powders.
> 
> Honestly, ladies, it sounds like a lot of work


 
Blossssom it was a lot of work.  I was in my kitchen all day Sunday boiling, measuring and mixing.  But actually it was  a lot of fun.  I have a full jar of homemade Shikaikai oil just itching to be scratched.   I would definitely get a small slow cooker and use that method.  I cooked my in a double boiler and I had to hang out in the kitchen all day.  But it came out nicely.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Dec 18, 2007)

Best believe I'm taking notes on this.


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

prettyfaceANB said:


> You have the cutiest curlies!



Isn't her hair just precious?  Very pretty, Malachi!


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> That's a PERFECT idea! I hadn't thought of that. Now, if you're using a spray bottle, how big is the bottle? How much of each powder? How much water?



Since the amount of water and powder depends on the length/thickness of the hair, looking at your hair, I say get the biggest one OUT there!

Hell!  Get two or three of 'em just so you don't have to keep replenishing the one!


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 18, 2007)

time consuming??

PSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


it takes me 5 mins to mix the powders

10 mins to scritch my head (i use ready made shikakai oil for now)

and then i'm offfffff in the shower

altogether, around 45 mins

you lot must be there with ya goggles n overcoats

really, cut time down, it shouldnt take anymore than an hour to have your jim jams on with ya hair airdrying...


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

mscolwhite said:


> Blossssom it was a lot of work.  I was in my kitchen all day Sunday boiling, measuring and mixing.  But actually it was  a lot of fun.  I have a full jar of homemade Shikaikai oil just itching to be scratched.   I would definitely get a small slow cooker and use that method.  I cooked my in a double boiler and I had to hang out in the kitchen all day.  But it came out nicely.



Yea, I'm like reading all this thinking, "How often do I need to do all this?"  

All day, huh?  Yea, I'm going to try it on this Sunday and see what happens.

I've printed out the "bits and pieces" of the various posts, and I'll somehow STRING them together.

I'm thinking once you get the measurements down that the process should be easier and you can simplify as you get the hang of it.

It's going to be a slow start for me, though, because I can't catch on to anything... just started making food from scratch and now I'm making HAIR PRODUCTS?  

It takes me forever to catch on to anything


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> time consuming??
> 
> PSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> ...



Okay!  Go through the process ONE MORE time, step-by-step, to make sure we GOT IT RIGHT!

Us slow "short bus riding" learners


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 18, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> Since the amount of water and powder depends on the length/thickness of the hair, looking at your hair, I say get the biggest one OUT there!
> 
> Hell! Get two or three of 'em just so you don't have to keep replenishing the one!


 
Awww, shucks! 

Just tryin' to be like you, Blosss!!


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 18, 2007)

lol....

*nightbefore:*

coat hair with amla oil (ready made/Dabur)

*Day of treats:*
teaspoon of shikakai powder

2 teaspoons of amla

(1:2) ratio...no matter how much u make 

mix in a bowl with some hot and cold water 

stirrrrrrrrrr - 3minutes


*now, while thats chillin, rub some readymade shikakai oil into your scalp*

for 10/15mins...

comb ya hair out nicely...


now take off your garments, and step into the shower lol, rinse all that oil out for 10 mins with very warm water - scrub scalp some mo...

now pour that mixture of powders and water over your head, whilst in the shower - after about 1 mins rinse it all out for 10 - 20mins, depending  on the ratio of powders

now use a good conditioner and run it through your hair - wash it out straight away - then repeat, this time put a cap on your head for 5-10mins

rinse out with super cool-cold water

pat with towel, add a leave in, and some avocado butter (or whatever u like)

airdry

celebrate when you get marvellous results (10mins)

total time: approx: 50-78mins - *1hr 20mins MAX!*


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

seeminglysweet said:


> I headed to the Indian grocer first thing int he morning!



But him out, huh?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 18, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> lol....
> 
> *nightbefore:*
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you *DID* break that down, didn't ya?!!??!!

Thanks, sweetie! 

I'm doing it tonight and will report back tomorrow!


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

We really got to give it up to Candy, y'all!

We are all on our way to having long, beautiful locks!  

:trampolin


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Girl, you *DID* break that down, didn't ya?!!??!!
> 
> Thanks, sweetie!
> 
> I'm doing it tonight and will report back tomorrow!



Yes, notify us as soon as possible 

It doesn't get any simpler than that!


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 18, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> We really got to give it up to Candy, y'all!
> 
> We are all on our way to having long, beautiful locks!
> 
> :trampolin



it was all for you baby


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 18, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Girl, you *DID* break that down, didn't ya?!!??!!
> 
> Thanks, sweetie!
> 
> I'm doing it tonight and will report back tomorrow!



woooo

please do! thankyou dah'ling


----------



## honeybadgirl (Dec 21, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> lol....
> 
> *nightbefore:*
> 
> ...


 
heeeeeeey...you forgot to add the coconut oil
thanks again for the total break down though. when i did it last week it didnt take long at all. it was very simple and effective. i would just like to find the shikakai oil. i dont really want to make it myself. i had some shikakai powder just sitting around and brahmi powder. i did mix a teaspoon in my mixture too.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Dec 21, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> now use a good conditioner and run it through your hair - wash it out straight away - *then repeat,* this time put a cap on your head for 5-10mins


 
Candy, when you say repeat do you mean repeat with the conditioner wash or repeat with the powders *and* conditioner?


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Dec 21, 2007)

I think she's referring to just the conditioner


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Dec 21, 2007)

stilettos said:


> I think she's referring to just the conditioner


 
Thanks!


----------



## Key (Dec 22, 2007)

Where does the coconut oil fit in??  Or is the coconut oil a substitute for the amla oil?  Sorry, I'm one of the slow people.


----------



## honeybadgirl (Dec 23, 2007)

Key said:


> Where does the coconut oil fit in??  Or is the coconut oil a substitute for the amla oil?  Sorry, I'm one of the slow people.



on another page candy mentioned putting a tablespoon of coconut oil in the amla/shikakai powder/water mixture.


----------



## tsturnbu (Dec 23, 2007)

now u made me run out and spen 20 dollars.  i will update u guys on my progress on jan. 26th---one month from the day i plan to use (would use it sooner,but got my hair relaxed yesterday....gained 2 inches .


----------



## remnant (Dec 23, 2007)

tsturnbu said:


> now u made me run out and spen 20 dollars. i will update u guys on my progress on jan. 26th---one month from the day i plan to use (would use it sooner,but got my hair relaxed yesterday....*gained 2 inches* .


 

*OT:...*fotki updatedoke: plizzz.....


----------



## blue_flower (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice hair! I can't wait for my hair to be that long!


----------



## nappity (Dec 23, 2007)

soun said:


> *OT:...*fotki updatedoke: plizzz.....



Cant see your Fotki!!!


----------



## Key (Dec 23, 2007)

honeybadgirl said:


> on another page candy mentioned putting a tablespoon of coconut oil in the amla/shikakai powder/water mixture.



Oh okay thank you.


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 30, 2007)

Candy_C!  That is her name!  BUMP!

Thanks again to Nakia for her assistance in this


----------



## Traycee (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you ladies


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, I might try Dabur Vatika Oil but it's like $20 bucks I would be spending, shopping from Amazon.com. I could go up to Devon Ave in Chicago but that's on the North Side and I'm on the South Side and it's just too damn cold and I don't have a car man.

So I'm asking, is this stuff really worth the $20 I will be spending for the two bottles and the $9.99 shipping charge?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 30, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> Candy_C! That is her name! BUMP!
> 
> Thanks again to *Nakia* for her assistance in this


 
Who me? Or are you referring to someone else?


----------



## VAIS4LUVAZ (Dec 30, 2007)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Okay, I might try Dabur Vatika Oil but it's like $20 bucks I would be spending, shopping from Amazon.com. I could go up to Devon Ave in Chicago but that's on the North Side and I'm on the South Side and it's just too damn cold and I don't have a car man.
> 
> So I'm asking, is this stuff really worth the $20 I will be spending for the two bottles and the $9.99 shipping charge?




$20, that's expensive

Where, are you located? Do you have any local Indian stores?

I paid $2.49 at my local Indian store.


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 30, 2007)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Who me? Or are you referring to someone else?



Um, YEA, you!


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 30, 2007)

Is the shik/alma /water mixture suppose to be a paste or tonic consistency? How much hot water is suppose to be added to the mixture? Thanks.


----------



## carameldiva (Dec 30, 2007)

deborah11 said:


> Is the shik/alma /water mixture suppose to be a paste or tonic consistency? How much hot water is suppose to be added to the mixture? Thanks.



I wouldn't make it too watery if i was making the paste.

Now for the tonic- i put 4-6 tablespoons of herb to 6 cups of water. I use my coffee pot for this. put it in a 32 oz plastic btl. let it cool overnite and use it in the morning. It is good for 4 days only. HTH


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Dec 30, 2007)

VAIS4LUVAZ said:


> $20, that's expensive
> 
> Where, are you located? Do you have any local Indian stores?
> 
> I paid $2.49 at my local Indian store.


 
You so totally did not read my post  In the post, I _clearly state_:



> I could go up to Devon Ave in *Chicago* but that's on the North Side and *I'm on the South Side* and it's just too damn cold and I don't have car man.


 
So yes, I could go to the Indian store if I had a car. I'm not getting on the bus and trains to go that far for some oils. 

I'll see if this local Herbal store I live by has some.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Dec 30, 2007)

AvaSpeaks said:


> You so totally did not read my post  In the post, I _clearly state_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
$20 is too expensive for Vatika IMO. You might as well order all the ingredients in it and make it yourself . If you can't find it locally, try http://www.eastwestbazaar.com/ or another site selling Indian products.


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 30, 2007)

honeybadgirl said:


> heeeeeeey...you forgot to add the coconut oil
> thanks again for the total break down though. when i did it last week it didnt take long at all. it was very simple and effective. i would just like to find the shikakai oil. i dont really want to make it myself. i had some shikakai powder just sitting around and brahmi powder. i did mix a teaspoon in my mixture too.



it wasnt me who said add coconut oil!!


lol

noooo

oil and water dont mix so i definately didnt say that!

unquote!


----------



## Brinasia (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Ava...Do you live in the south subs? there is a nice store in Oak Forest that carries it.  I get the large bottle for 4.99. If you dont live close to it I can get it and bring it to you.  My work office is near Oak Forest but I work in the field in the city.  PM me and let me know.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 30, 2007)

all of this sounds very interesting.  candy great growth. I am going to look into getting some of these products for '08.  i already been using alma oil as a prepoo and love it.

thanks for sharing CC!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 30, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> Um, YEA, you!


 
LOL - what did I do?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 30, 2007)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Blosssom, this is off topic, but one day I was on the hair boards and my SO saw the your profile picture and he was like,* "Dang! Who is that?!?"*
> 
> *I had to laugh *and explain to him that it wasn't your real picture. You are so funny girl


 
I know. girl I bust up every time I see that picture....


----------



## Key (Dec 31, 2007)

Quick question.  What do you Ayurveda ladies do for daily moisture??


----------



## jadore03 (Jan 3, 2008)

This may sound really dumb but can this process be done with a sew in?


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 10, 2008)

I have been using the amla and shikakai oils as well as Dabur Vatika Anti Dandruff Shampoo that I found and I think it's working. I leave the amla oil on overnight and then rinse out followed by the shampoo. I must say that my hair feels very strong and extra thick. I'm almost running out of products . Has anyone found a site online where you can buy ALL of the oils and powders from one place? I went to Devon Ave. in Chciago and that was like a game of hide and seek trying to find everything.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 10, 2008)

JenFleets said:


> I have been using the amla and shikakai oils as well as Dabur Vatika Anti Dandruff Shampoo that I found and I think it's working. I leave the amla oil on overnight and then rinse out followed by the shampoo. I must say that my hair feels very strong and extra thick. I'm almost running out of products . Has anyone found a site online where you can buy ALL of the oils and powders from one place? I went to Devon Ave. in Chciago and that was like a game of hide and seek trying to find everything.


 
Good ones:

www.allayurveda.com
www.ayurveda.com
www.indianhennaherbs.com
www.sandhuproducts.com
www.thejamushop.com

Good luck! :blowkiss:


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 10, 2008)

Key said:


> Quick question.  What do you Ayurveda ladies do for daily moisture??



I just use water and coconut oil

sometimes avococo creme


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 10, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> $20 is too expensive for Vatika IMO. You might as well order all the ingredients in it and make it yourself . If you can't find it locally, try http://www.eastwestbazaar.com/ or another site selling Indian products.


 
LOL 

Well I end up ordering it at Amazon and I will get the Alma powder later, that way I can make a paste with the alma oil and leave it on my hair for an hour.

Right now, I have been using it plus the Vatika Oil as well. So far so good


----------



## Zeal (Jan 10, 2008)

secretrose said:


> Great Job! I have both these powders but I'm scared to try again from my last mishap


 

What happened


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 10, 2008)

Brinasia said:


> Hi Ava...Do you live in the south subs? there is a nice store in Oak Forest that carries it. I get the large bottle for 4.99. If you dont live close to it I can get it and bring it to you. My work office is near Oak Forest but I work in the field in the city. PM me and let me know.


 
You didn't read my post either  Come on ladies!

I said that I live in Chicago. I live on the South Side of Chicago, the Southwest side. 

For those that don't know, Devon Ave is a big street in Chicago that is located in the heart of a predominately Indian neighborhood, primary West Rogers Park. They sell all the products. However, Chicago is so large so it would be more feasible for me to go up to the North Side in a car. 

However 

The reason why I rather go online is because of the service treatment. I mean Chicago is a racist city and I and lots of other blacks have gotten _not so nice_ treatment from the Indian and South Asian stores up North. So that's why I'm cautious.


----------



## secretrose (Jan 10, 2008)

Zeal said:


> What happened


 
My hair was hard after using it and broke all the way down to the NG in a section of my head.  This happened only because I hadn't used it properly.  I used 3 teaspoons of Shikakai which was too much for my hair to handle.

After that, I reduced usage to 1 teaspoon and 3 teaspoons of Amla. This worked very well.

Now I've actually completely stopped using the Shikakai powder.  I exclusively use Shikakai shampoo bar and use the rest of the powders, Amla, Brahmi, Aritha, ect in the Tea I make.  My hair is in excellent condition now.  I cannot go back to regular shampoo ever again.


----------



## angellazette (Jan 10, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> You didn't read my post either  Come on ladies!
> 
> I said that I live in Chicago. I live on the South Side of Chicago, the Southwest side.
> 
> ...




So why don't you check out the one in Oak Forest?  That's definately closer than Devon Ave.  You said you don't have a car...talk someone into going shopping in Orland Park and then throw in "by the way..." lol


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 10, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Good ones:
> 
> www.allayurveda.com
> www.ayurveda.com
> ...


 
THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 10, 2008)

secretrose said:


> My hair was hard after using it and broke all the way down to the NG in a section of my head.  This happened only because I hadn't used it properly.  I* used 3 teaspoons of Shikakai which was too much for my hair to handle.*
> After that, I reduced usage to 1 teaspoon and 3 teaspoons of Amla. This worked very well.
> 
> Now I've actually completely stopped using the Shikakai powder.  I exclusively use Shikakai shampoo bar and use the rest of the powders, Amla, Brahmi, Aritha, ect in the Tea I make.  My hair is in excellent condition now.  I cannot go back to regular shampoo ever again.




yeh trial and error!

shikakai is quite protein-y!


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 10, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Good ones:
> 
> www.allayurveda.com
> www.ayurveda.com
> ...




wow thanks serenity i have many USA friends who email me about where to get pure stuff -


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 11, 2008)

CandyC, I read your regimine in your fotki. How often do u wash?


----------



## Creatividual (Jan 11, 2008)

I bought Amla gold hair oil last week and bought a shikakai shampoo bar from our fellow board member, prcampbell, too. I just used the shikakai shampoo bar and it's great! My scalp felt cleansed and my hair felt strong yet smooth. Me likey.  And the Amla gold smells nice. I been using my Vatika oil. That stuff b da bomb.


----------



## nappity (Jan 11, 2008)

Update!!!!!
 I washed my hair last night with the usual brew and usually after I  scritch and rinse I use ElucenceMB or AHR to do a quick co-wash b4 deep conditioning. 
Well!
 I had gone shopping with Tetbelle and saw a Bhringraj Conditioner- I went back yesterday and bought it  (PJ cant help it)
Today I just did my hair tea wash and I decided to try this bhringraj conditioner- just to see what it would do cause the bottle said for thin fine hair- of which my hair is neither... I applied it to my hair- finished up with washing my body and rinse the conditioner out!
Lo and behold- my hair felt  even stronger than ever! When I did my detangling (Denman) I lost 6 hairs!!!!
The conditioner is called Bhringraj Conditioner and is made by a company called Sandhu's. For 5.00 !! Cant beat it. I still deep conditioned though
Ill take a picture of the 2 things I bought I Amla and Brahmi shampoo for my daughter- she's my Ayurvedic relaxed  control subject, and put it in my Fotki. She hasn't used it yet.


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 12, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> Update!!!!!
> I washed my hair last night with the usual brew and usually after I  scritch and rinse I use ElucenceMB or AHR to do a quick co-wash b4 deep conditioning.
> Well!
> I had gone shopping with Tetbelle and saw a Bhringraj Conditioner- I went back yesterday and bought it  (PJ cant help it)
> ...




Giirrrlll, i've been using MAHABHRINGARAJ (i had to paste the name you know i cant spell this lol) oil for just 3 days...







 "PURE MAKA"

[this is the brand i'm using as it seems more natural than the others)

i get it from http://stores.ebay.com/NANDI-SHANTHI-SHOP - click hair and beauty for an array of stuff thats hard to find

look how much i shedded!!! (This is after 4-5 days of no combing - usually i lose a handful)






I'm making my own hair soaps out of this stuff, i'm trying to say goodbye to keracare - the only things left is humecto and hydrating poo

I'm taking some pics today of my starting point, now, i really think this stuff is gonna produce some amazing results [growth]

But i wont hype it too much you never really know - alll i know is that so far - so good, and my hair resembles black silk

Its also aided my sleep as it proposes to do, i sleep like a BABY and wake up refreshed.

Good look all

ps: the Mahabhringraj oil i'm using in replacement of shikakai oil as there are all natural ingredients in this stuff...


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 12, 2008)

News just in aswell

i've realised i've had maka powder in my house for months - i use it to drink to purify my skin...can u believe this is the BHRINGARAJ powder woo hoo!!! the MA in *MA*HABHRINGARAJ is the additional ingredients

so many new things to try!

so today my recipe is growth influenced.

i will mix:

*1 teaspoon of Brahmi powder
2 teaspoons of Amla powder
2 teaspoona of Maka powder*

in the regular cup of waters (hot:1 cold:1.5)

and throw ove rmy hair as usual in the shower

I have already pre-poo'ed with MAHABHRINGARAJ oil (lol) [scalp - and amla oil on the hair, i then combed and used my boar bristle brush to distribute. i've left it on for 1 hour 

I'll be sticking to this regime for 3 months solid, the only addition will be once per month, i will use my hair soaps, i will stick to the Amla soap as this is moisturizing

i'm taking photos of this process too so this will be on my fotki in about 2 hours or so as i'm washing my hair in a while


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 12, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> Update!!!!!
> I washed my hair last night with the usual brew and usually after I  scritch and rinse I use ElucenceMB or AHR to do a quick co-wash b4 deep conditioning.
> Well!
> I had gone shopping with Tetbelle and saw a Bhringraj Conditioner- I went back yesterday and bought it  (PJ cant help it)
> ...



I have the same conditioner. I also bought the Henna conditioner. Can't beat the price, so I got those. I may buy one or two of the rinses. They sent me a catalog.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 12, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> News just in aswell
> 
> i've realised i've had maka powder in my house for months - i use it to drink to purify my skin...can u believe this is the BHRINGARAJ powder woo hoo!!! the MA in *MA*HABHRINGARAJ is the additional ingredients
> 
> ...



I've been using BOTH the mahabhringraj and the bhringraj oils for my pre-poos. I need to buy the powders as well. These are specifically for hair growth. LOVE THEM. The Bhringraj oil can be a bit overpowering like mens cologne, so I need to be careful with how much I use. Sometime I use it to seal. But I need to go back to my Indian market and find the powder. I ran out of henna as well. These are great additions.

I did a rollerset the other night which came out great. I have 3 or more inches of underprocessed NG and I thought that I may get some breakage or lose a lot of hair. I only lost maybe a quarter's worth of hair and that include BOTH the detangling and the rollersetting process (using small tooth comb to smooth hair on rollers). 

You can get the bhringraj conditioners and other great items here:

www.sandhu.com

When you order, they'll send a catalog. I may order the rinses as well. Very cheap!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 12, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> News just in aswell
> 
> i've realised i've had maka powder in my house for months - i use it to drink to purify my skin...can u believe this is the BHRINGARAJ powder woo hoo!!! the MA in *MA*HABHRINGARAJ is the additional ingredients
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 12, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I've been using BOTH the mahabhringraj and the bhringraj oils for my pre-poos. I need to buy the powders as well. These are specifically for hair growth. LOVE THEM. The Bhringraj oil can be a bit overpowering like mens cologne, so I need to be careful with how much I use. Sometime I use it to seal. But I need to go back to my Indian market and find the powder. I ran out of henna as well. These are great additions.
> 
> I did a rollerset the other night which came out great. I have 3 or more inches of underprocessed NG and I thought that I may get some breakage or lose a lot of hair. I only lost maybe a quarter's worth of hair and that include BOTH the detangling and the rollersetting process (using small tooth comb to smooth hair on rollers).
> 
> ...




the website didnt work hun, its some search engine thingy.

i've noticed the same thing with NG i didnt even NEED a relaxer last time, but ti was over 3 months so i just went.

who knows, i might turn natural in 08


----------



## nappity (Jan 12, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> Giirrrlll, i've been using MAHABHRINGARAJ (i had to paste the name you know i cant spell this lol) oil for just 3 days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I got this oil too! I haven't figured how to use it- So its okay to use as a prepoo? I guess I'll try it the night before I wash!! Cant wait till Monday!!!


----------



## napgurl (Jan 12, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> News just in aswell
> 
> i've realised i've had maka powder in my house for months - i use it to drink to purify my skin...can u believe this is the BHRINGARAJ powder woo hoo!!! the MA in *MA*HABHRINGARAJ is the additional ingredients
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you know I just got home from the indian market and now I see there is even more I need to purchase.  OH well. I'm going to stick with the shikaiki oil until i runs out and I'll watch your updates to on this product. I love trying all of these oils and making my own.


----------



## napgurl (Jan 12, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I've been using BOTH the mahabhringraj and the bhringraj oils for my pre-poos. I need to buy the powders as well. These are specifically for hair growth. LOVE THEM. The Bhringraj oil can be a bit overpowering like mens cologne, so I need to be careful with how much I use. Sometime I use it to seal. But I need to go back to my Indian market and find the powder. I ran out of henna as well. These are great additions.
> 
> I did a rollerset the other night which came out great. I have 3 or more inches of underprocessed NG and I thought that I may get some breakage or lose a lot of hair. I only lost maybe a quarter's worth of hair and that include BOTH the detangling and the rollersetting process (using small tooth comb to smooth hair on rollers).
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the link.  When my oils run out I want to give this a try.


----------



## napgurl (Jan 12, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> Update!!!!!
> I washed my hair last night with the usual brew and usually after I scritch and rinse I use ElucenceMB or AHR to do a quick co-wash b4 deep conditioning.
> Well!
> I had gone shopping with Tetbelle and saw a Bhringraj Conditioner- I went back yesterday and bought it (PJ cant help it)
> ...


My daughters are my subjects too.   Girl that's a head full of hair in your signature.  I love it.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Jan 12, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> That is so amazing. All I can say is you sold me a little while ago. *I'm waiting for my Shikakkai powder and oil* (well aware that I probably spelled it wrong)* to come in the mail anyday!*
> 
> WHERE can I order these products??!! Your hair looks fabulous, congrats on the growth.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry 'bout that. Here's the proper link to the website to buy the Bhringraj/henna rinse and conditioners:  Bhringraj


----------



## Zeal (Jan 15, 2008)

*FROM **http://www.swayamwara.com/other_serv...les/beauty.htm*


HAIR : The hair should be well conditioned. Lustrous hair, short or long tresses and well-cut, are a woman's delight. Oil your hair regularly with almond oil or bhringraj oil which if pure may smell quite medicine but works wonders for the scalp. 

Always steam your hair after the oiling by wrapping your head with a towel from which hot water has been squeezed out. You may use henna on your hari for that extra bounce and shine. 

But, if you do not particularly like the color of henna, then you may try a hair pack with the following ingredients in it : 2 eggs, 2 tsps shikakai powder, 2 tsps amla powder, 2 tsps reetha powder, 2 tsps powdered fenugreek. Mix all these together and apply from the root of the hair onto the scalp, up till the hair ends. 

Leave on for about half an hour and wash off with a mild shampoo. This pack should be applied once a week. It is effective for strengthening and conditioning the hair as it acts as food for the hair.

Hair rinses are also excellent for the hair. If you have dry hair, then after shampooing, rinse out the hair with a litre of water to which you have added 1tsp pure honey, if you have oil and limp hair use stale beer as a last rinse or a glass of strained tea water to which you have added the juice of one lemon. Since these can be made very easily at home, you can use it regularly


----------



## ms*x (Jan 17, 2008)

okay...this is SUPERB because i just went to the asian market here and spent less that $2 on each product...i JUST checked this thread after i bought, so i am missing a few products but can go back and get some more.  i got the amla powder, dabur amla oil, henna, and i got the hesh brand of aritha powder for a clarifying shampoo and multani mati for my face and skin, which is basically fullers earth.  oh, i got a bottle of rose water for a buck and a box of psyllium husk for another buck so i can smell good while trying to cleanse my colon, lol!

this should be fun...i got a loooong vacation starting tomorrow, so i'll be getting the *MA*HABHRINGARAJ oil (had to cut and paste from candy, lol!) and the shikakai oil.  i love the post above me...sweet!


----------



## PanamasOwn (Jan 17, 2008)

for the past two weeks.. I have been making my own "mix" of things and I havent needed to shampoo or condition at all..

I mix:

Shikaki Powder
Brahmi Powder
Aritha Powder
Neem Powder
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Castor Oil
Very little water

I mix all these up together and create a paste....I massage them into my scalp and let it sit for about 45min - 2 hrs (depends on how busy I am. I rinse with warm water only. The result is soft, moisturized lush hair. I have not needed to shampoo or put conditioners on my hair since I started this. After it is all rinsed out, I apply coconut oil on damp hair to seal in the moisture... Very effective....

I will clarify once a month..


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 18, 2008)

Amazing progress!


----------



## Zeal (Jan 19, 2008)

HAIR SALONS


http://www.garamchai.com/beautyOtherStates.htm


----------



## Zeal (Jan 21, 2008)

from36to38 said:


> okay...this is SUPERB because i just went to the asian market here and spent less that $2 on each product...i JUST checked this thread after i bought, so i am missing a few products but can go back and get some more. i got the amla powder, dabur amla oil, henna, and i got the hesh brand of aritha powder for a clarifying shampoo and multani mati for my face and skin, which is basically fullers earth. oh, i got a bottle of rose water for a buck and a box of psyllium husk for another buck so i can smell good while trying to cleanse my colon, lol!
> 
> this should be fun...i got a loooong vacation starting tomorrow, so i'll be getting the *MA*HABHRINGARAJ oil (had to cut and paste from candy, lol!) and the shikakai oil. i love the post above me...sweet!


 

Where can I purchase *MA*HABHRINGARAJ oil  in the US?


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am about to do this regimen but 1) do I co-wash or shampoo my hair before????   2) do I need to co wash or something over the next 3/4 weeks?


----------



## drasgrl (Feb 6, 2008)

Zeal said:


> HAIR SALONS
> 
> 
> http://www.garamchai.com/beautyOtherStates.htm




I see some salons in my area but I don't know if I want to go to them they might not want or know how to work with my kind of hurr


----------



## Edie (Feb 7, 2008)

How do you ladies make your homemade shikakai oil?  And does it work the same as the store bought brands?


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 6, 2008)

POST UPDATES!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't opened this thread. PJ is getting tempted. I will be in Tallahassee FL this week. Does anyone know where I can find this stuff in Tally?


----------



## Aura (Apr 16, 2008)

Great Thread!!!!  I will definitely try this.  I'm already massaging my scalp with amla oil b4 I wash, and using henna paste  at least 2x a month.  But since it does make the hair a little hard, I'm open to trying something that will make it more manageable.   I will give the herbal wash a try and see how my hair responds.....Thanks Candy!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Candy_C for this method. I tried it twice and couldn't get used to the gritty powders all over me when I poured it over my hair in the shower. Now I strain it and like a tea rinse, I pour it over my hair and leave it in for 30 minutes covered with a plastic cap, jump back in the shower and conditioner wash it out, then DC. This works better for my hair. My new recipe mixture includes 2 parts bhringraj powder and 1 part brahmi powder. This new mixture leaves my hair both soft and strong.


----------



## hotshot (May 4, 2008)

Any one doing this with henna in their regimen?


----------



## Pheonixx (May 4, 2008)

Naw...I'm just henna-in at the moment (henna+Amla powder).
Twice a month for now.

At some point I will try this but--I just bought all these batches of Amla powder!  LOL  
Plus I don't want to overdue things, y'know?  I will buy the amla oil to but I'm really all about 'K.I.S.Sing'  (keep it simple)it...


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 4, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> WOW WOW WOWOWOWOWOW​
> 
> (i'm aware the title is a bit i nyour face - but i'm excited ok? i am allowed to be excited from time to time lol)​
> OKKKKAYYY​
> ...


 
I really believe that Ayurvedic powders have helped my hair grow .
I've seen some good progress since using them for 4 weeks!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=229435


----------



## Zabrinnna (Jun 29, 2008)

Bhringaraj oil is no joke...It really works along with bitter apple and giant dooder.


----------



## LiqueXX (Jun 29, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> (and why do people vote! - lol 2 stars...please...i'd rather the thread have no stars then 2)
> 
> sorry, arrogant moment



I feel the same way. I posted on the entertainment board about an album release and got a two star vote....whatever.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jun 29, 2008)

Zabrinnna said:


> Bhringaraj oil is no joke...It really works along with bitter apple and giant dooder.



I read this oil will cause boils on the scalp in the summer.  Anyone noticed bumps from using the oil?


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 29, 2008)

This is a great thread! I can't wait to properly use my Indian powders and oils.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 29, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> (and why do people vote! - lol 2 stars...please...i'd rather the thread have no stars then 2)
> 
> sorry, arrogant moment



I guess u got them haters too huh?

dont feel so alone

ur hair is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## gn1g (Aug 10, 2008)

any testimonies?


----------



## gn1g (Aug 10, 2008)

Monigirl said:


> OMG! I am so excited. I had to read the whole thread to understand how and what to do. Yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> Go buy these 6 items:
> ...


 
*She captured this thread right here!!!*


add:  steam hair when you have oil is on the scalp and hair with a hot wet towel,

two other oils and powders mentioned are Mahabhminjar oil - a growth oil
Bhringaraj oil - a growth oil highly recommended.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 10, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> I read this oil will cause boils on the scalp in the summer.  Anyone noticed bumps from using the oil?



Boils in summer...and why JUST summer? From bhringraj, never any boils, bumps or anything....in any season. Most of the Indian subcontinent has permanent summer (w/ months of rain as a variation while having summer heat), so if bhringraj caused boils just in hot weather, it would never be used!


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 5, 2008)

How are you long term users doing with this process?
Does anyone have light colored hair -- did it darken
Is there more growth or more health?


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 5, 2008)

*Oil washing????*



Candy_C said:


> as thats when  ibegan oil washing. 20 days agao was the last photo i took though



I am working my way through this thread and perhaps it will be answered, but, 

what is oil washing??????


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 5, 2008)

subscribing to read later.


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 5, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> How are you long term users doing with this process?
> Does anyone have light colored hair -- did it darken
> Is there more growth or more health?



1. 10+ years
2. I have very dark hair....jet black naturally. Guess what, it darkened my hair. I can tell by my greybies. Yup it does darken over time.
3. It's both...growth and health. You get them in equal measures...at least I do.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 6, 2008)

I love using powders in my conditioner. My hair is responding well to it. I have hair that is so soft, it's incredible. It also helps define my curly new growth. I love this stuff. I just wish my nape would grow faster though.


----------



## NOEChic (Sep 6, 2008)

gn1g said:


> *She captured this thread right here!!!*
> 
> 
> add:  steam hair when you have oil is on the scalp and hair with a hot wet towel,
> ...


do you know where i can find these two oils


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

Michiko said:


> do you know where i can find these two oils


I order mine from www.garrysun.com. I usually speak to Karen there who helps me out right on the phone. They have very helpful customer service too.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> I love using powders in my conditioner. My hair is responding well to it. I have hair that is so soft, it's incredible. It also helps define my curly new growth. I love this stuff. I just wish my nape would grow faster though.


 
Hi DDt, are you massaging your nape area daily? This will help with stimulating faster growth in that area. I did quite a bit of massaging to get my front edges back and I am happy I did, and so is my hair.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 6, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi DDt, are you massaging your nape area daily? This will help with stimulating faster growth in that area. I did quite a bit of massaging to get my front edges back and I am happy I did, and so is my hair.



I just realized that I've been playing in my hair, mostly in the front and the sides. I'm going to start concentrating more on the nape. Thank you.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> I just realized that I've been playing in my hair, mostly in the front and the sides. I'm going to start concentrating more on the nape. Thank you.


 
You're welcomed honey.


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 22, 2008)

I want to be clear before I start the system.
Ayurveda helps with growth ????


----------



## acooks143 (Nov 29, 2008)

How many inches did you get?




Candy_C said:


> (and why do people vote! - lol 2 stars...please...i'd rather the thread have no stars then 2)
> 
> sorry, arrogant moment


----------



## sunshinelady (Nov 29, 2008)

Gosh, I wish this thread would go away.  Every time it pops up, about a month later, someone is on the Vendor Review Forum complaining about how Candy didn't ship their products or respond to emails.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 8, 2009)

bumping to read later


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 8, 2009)

Updating: Using CandyC's amla powder and shikakahai recipe worked well for me for a while. First, I put amla or amla lite in my hair and let it sit for at least a half an hour. Then, I mixed 2 tablespoons of amla powder with 1 tablespoon of shikakahai and added water. I let that sit on my hair for a few minutes. Rinsed. Then, I followed up with Alter Ego's energizing conditioner. When I finished, my hair was strong and smooth. 

However, it became harder for my relaxers to take, my blowouts didnt come out as straight an smooth, and my hair started acting funny in a bad way. So, I stopped and went back to my dominican conditioners.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 8, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Gosh, I wish this thread would go away. Every time it pops up, about a month later, someone is on the Vendor Review Forum complaining about how Candy didn't ship their products or respond to emails.


 

Awe, Sunshine, this thread is never going away.......


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 8, 2009)

Lovelylocs said:


> Updating: Using CandyC's amla powder and shikakahai recipe worked well for me for a while. First, I put amla or amla lite in my hair and let it sit for at least a half an hour. Then, I mixed 2 tablespoons of amla powder with 1 tablespoon of shikakahai and added water. I let that sit on my hair for a few minutes. Rinsed. Then, I followed up with Alter Ego's energizing conditioner. When I finished, my hair was strong and smooth.
> 
> However, it became harder for my relaxers to take, my blowouts didnt come out as straight an smooth, and *my* *hair* *started* *acting* *funny* *in* *a bad* *way*. So, I stopped and went back to my dominican conditioners.


 

I'm sorry to hear that, I hope your hair recovered well.
I tried doing the prepoo with oil first & then doing the pastes followed with the tea rinses, I never followed her recipe to the tee. I noticed that the Amla powder has a high vit. C content so it can make your hair hard if not used properly, and the Shikakaki is excellent for strengthening the root, but it can make the hair feel like straw if use alone. For my hair I realized after reading some of the Ayurveda threads in their entirety, that I needed to MAKE SURE I added moisturizing powders like Bhrami, & Bhringraj. Otherwise I have no doubt I would be in the same boat. I also noticed that the Amla is said to create texture, this is why your blowouts might not have came out smooth. I have to admit I'm a bit too lazy for all that mixing all the time. so I have premixed containers with 2 parts Bhrami, 2 parts Bhringraj, & 1 part Amla. I just add a few spoons of this to my cowash or dc & my hair loves it!!! Sometimes I'll add Shikakai & Neem. IMO I think adding these powders to cond. help me to reek the benefits without having to do a ton of rinsing. And my hair stays moist. Lol, not to mention it's less work. I do the tea when I feel like it, and the pastes only when I'm less than 4wks. post. I also have infused oils with the Shikakai & Alma included in with other herbs for daily use.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 8, 2009)

Candy_C said:


> i didnt expect this much progress after just around 20 days (3 weeks)
> 
> I'm so happy!​
> *disclaimer: *please dont look at my stretch marks
> :​


 

I know this is an old post but I believe it as well.  I've used Indian Ayurveda for years now but not consistently until last year.  I don't have a growth problem (knock on wood) BUT...these oils really do push the hair out faster, particularly that Bhringraj oil!  I mean, after a touch-up, I've got push out after using just 3 days later.  I too have started with oil rinses and will soon add black tea with some ayurvedic powders too.  And, what stretch marks?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 8, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> I read this oil will cause boils on the scalp in the summer. Anyone noticed bumps from using the oil?


 

South India is hot.  Why would they use the oil then?  I don't think that's true.  It might be that someone had dirty scalp contaminated with lots of bacteria then applied the oil and it sealed in the bugs.  ???


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 8, 2009)

AvaSpeaks said:


> You didn't read my post either  Come on ladies!
> 
> I said that I live in Chicago. I live on the South Side of Chicago, the Southwest side.
> 
> ...


 
Wow.  I'm not from Chicago but I have family and have been many times.  Everytime I shop and eat in Devon, no problems.  I even got my eyebrows threaded by Dilshad's.  She's a very nice lady.  Hmmm.  Maybe it's the way Indians appear to westerners, kind of standoffish?  I find that with W. Indians and Africans but I don't nec. take it for prejudice.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 8, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Gosh, I wish this thread would go away.  Every time it pops up, about a month later, someone is on the Vendor Review Forum complaining about how Candy didn't ship their products or respond to emails.



I know! There are also much better threads about Ayurveda anyway.

So, for anyone out there reading this thread and thinking about ordering from Candy_C, DO NOT DO IT. You will not get your products. She's no longer a member on here, so she will not answer your questions.


----------



## Solitude (Jan 8, 2009)

^^^^ So she takes people's money and doesn't deliver their products? That sucks.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 8, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> ^^^^ So she takes people's money and doesn't deliver their products? That sucks.



Pretty much. If you look in the Vendors thread, you will see how many people ordered and never got any products. She hasn't given them any refunds, so I guess she's keeping the money. It's a pretty messed up situation. 

Maybe the mods could delete this?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 8, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> Pretty much. If you look in the Vendors thread, you will see how many people ordered and never got any products. She hasn't given them any refunds, so I guess she's keeping the money. It's a pretty messed up situation.
> 
> Maybe the mods could delete this?


 

Which threads are you recommending?


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 17, 2009)

Its about time this thread got BUMPED!!!

Newbies...Enjoy!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Candy_C said:


> Its about time this thread got BUMPED!!!
> 
> Newbies...Enjoy!


 

This is crazy! I am a newbie btw, I hope things have gotten better by now!  Anyway, I think your hair is beautiful and truly an inspiration. I hope I can make it there one day.


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 17, 2009)

All is well, Thankyou!


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey CandyC!  Glad to see you back in the loop.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm going to try this!


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm glad to see you back too, I just love your hair.....you are another hair idol in my book!!


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm so glad this thread was bumped, I planned to get Indian oils soon but after seeing this thread am going to go asap!!


----------



## HarlemHottie (Jan 17, 2009)

Candy_C said:


> no i stated in another thread i'm no longer pregnant i suffered a miscarriage 5 weeks ago


 

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello Ms. Candy. I have been wanting these powders for a while now. I'm using Mega-tek, how do I add that to the mix.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jan 17, 2009)

Bumping....


----------



## ycj (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats!!! This is amazing progress. I guess it's time for me to start on this regime too!  Looks real good though!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been lurking on Aryurveda threads like this for a while.  I recently incorporated Aryurvedic herbs and oils into my regimen with good results.  In the past my hair got too dry and tangly so I quit using them.  I stuck with using henna and indigo (some times with a bit of Amla) to cover my gray hair.  However, I had a lot of Aritha, Shaikakai, Amla and Kalpi Tone powders I didn't want to throw away.  But since following the advice on threads like this one my hair is thriving.  I haven't used the Kalpi Tone powder and my new Bring-Raj powder yet.  I'm still trying to figure out the best way to add them to my current regimen.


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 20, 2009)

phyl73 said:


> Hey CandyC!  Glad to see you back in the loop.



Most Definately!


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 20, 2009)

redRiot said:


> I'm going to try this!



Make sure you give it a go. Do it on a whole weekend that you have free


----------



## tnorenberg (Jan 21, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, I hope your hair recovered well.
> I tried doing the prepoo with oil first & then doing the pastes followed with the tea rinses, I never followed her recipe to the tee. I noticed that the Amla powder has a high vit. C content so it can make your hair hard if not used properly, and the Shikakaki is excellent for strengthening the root, but it can make the hair feel like straw if use alone. For my hair I realized after reading some of the Ayurveda threads in their entirety, that I needed to MAKE SURE I added moisturizing powders like Bhrami, & Bhringraj. Otherwise I have no doubt I would be in the same boat. I also noticed that the Amla is said to create texture, this is why your blowouts might not have came out smooth. I have to admit I'm a bit too lazy for all that mixing all the time. *so I have premixed containers with 2 parts Bhrami, 2 parts Bhringraj, & 1 part Amla. I just add a few spoons of this to my cowash or dc & my hair loves it!!! Sometimes I'll add Shikakai & Neem. *IMO I think adding these powders to cond. help me to reek the benefits without having to do a ton of rinsing. And my hair stays moist. Lol, not to mention it's less work. I do the tea when I feel like it, and the pastes only when I'm less than 4wks. post. I also have infused oils with the Shikakai & Alma included in with other herbs for daily use.



What a great idea. Yeah, I'm not much into the mixing every wash either.  It will also give a boost to my co-washes too.


----------



## alive2thrive (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow your hair results are amazing & thanks for sharing!!  Congrats to U! Is there a website or particular company that you know of offering these oils and powders in high quality?  I'd probably have to travel to a metropolitan area to get store access unless I can find an Indian or Asian store around.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 14, 2009)

alive2thrive said:


> Wow your hair results are amazing & thanks for sharing!! Congrats to U! Is there a website or particular company that you know of offering these oils and powders in high quality? I'd probably have to travel to a metropolitan area to get store access unless I can find an Indian or Asian store around.


 

This is where I got the bulk of my Ayurveda when I first started,http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=287149&highlight= It is more expensive ordering online, but the stores didn't seem to have a good selection. If you call the phone# on the site, you can order multiple items, even ones that are not shown. I did receive VERY fast shipping with this vendor.I also have a few bulk herbs from here,http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/ they have some oils also. I know some members like FNWL http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/ I find that The oils like Vatika & Bhrami are MUCH cheaper in the stores. The powders are cheaper also, but watch out for expiration date. HTH


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 14, 2009)

alive2thrive said:


> Wow your hair results are amazing & thanks for sharing!! Congrats to U! Is there a website or particular company that you know of offering these oils and powders in high quality? I'd probably have to travel to a metropolitan area to get store access unless I can find an Indian or Asian store around.


 

BTW, she's no longer a member.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 11, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> BTW, she's no longer a member.



I don't get it.....why did she reply earlier in the thread?erplexed


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 11, 2009)

hairopia said:


> I don't get it.....why did she reply earlier in the thread?erplexed


 
I think she may have been banned shortly after.


----------



## DivaD04 (Sep 12, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## LilBrownied (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow I'm glad this was bumped, I'm definitely going to get more aggressive with Ayurvedic oils.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 11, 2009)

Just finished reading CandyC's book and I can't wait to add ayurveda and some of her techniques to my reggie!


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 11, 2009)

wow thats great for you i think im becoming a believer


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 11, 2009)

Mz.Shug said:


> Just finished reading CandyC's book and I can't wait to add ayurveda and some of her techniques to my reggie!


 


Just as a precaution *please please please* read some of the Ayurveda threads here in their entirety *first * the Ayurveda support thread 
Is a wonderful place to start. I was also inspired buy Candy C's growth when I joined so I tried her method of washing the hair with Shikakai
Way too strong and drying. I speak for myself and several other who have had this experienced. While her methods work for some, they don't work for everyone. Shikakai has been known to cause setbacks if not used properly. The Ayurveda links here are a wonderful resource in avoiding mishaps while using the powders.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 11, 2009)

^^ Good looking out! I've been reading up on Ayurvedic powders and rinses although I must admit I have read anything about setbacks.I'm still researching though. I used Cassia w/ a tsp of Amla powder and olive oil on my hair for the first time last night.While my hair feels strong i think i'll add a moist. condtioner to the mix next time. I now see it's all about accomadating to YOUR hair's needs and a mix that worked for one may not work for another. So I'll be VERY cautious and thoughful when practicing Ayurvedics.Wouldn't have gone through that thought process if it wasn't for your post so I thank you whole-heartedly.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 30, 2010)

This has SOOOOOOOOO helped in the research, SO much info here!!!
ESPECIALLY when you take the time to read the ENTIRE thread.
subbin' to this


----------



## Vashti (Aug 4, 2010)

Subscribing!


----------



## My Friend (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you for sharing. Great information ladies


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Jul 22, 2011)

Bump...Bump...Bump!


----------



## ANUBIS (Jul 23, 2011)

back when this was first posted it seemed "scammy" to me....why does the wall look all weird like it was manipulated with photoshop and if im wrong how do we KNOW that she actually took these pics 3 weeks apart? I dont really see that many women on here taking length check pics after 3 weeks. Seems like the OPs posts throughout this thread are product pushing ugh nvr liked this gurls products or book...avococo seems gimicky amd the book is most likely info u can get on indian hair boards for free...


OH AND DONT BUY THIS GURLS PRODUCTS SHE IS KEEPING PPLES MONEY AND NOT SENDING OUT ANY ORDERS AND SINCE SHE IS NOT IN THE US YOU CANT DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jul 23, 2011)

MMMMMMmmmmmmmMM.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 23, 2011)

ANUBIS said:


> back when this was first posted it seemed "scammy" to me....*why does the wall look all weird like it was manipulated with photoshop* and if im wrong how do we KNOW that she actually took these pics 3 weeks apart? I dont really see that many women on here taking length check pics after 3 weeks. Seems like the OPs posts throughout this thread are product pushing ugh nvr liked this gurls products or book...avococo seems gimicky amd the book is most likely info u can get on indian hair boards for free...
> 
> 
> OH AND DONT BUY THIS GURLS PRODUCTS SHE IS KEEPING PPLES MONEY AND NOT SENDING OUT ANY ORDERS AND SINCE SHE IS NOT IN THE US YOU CANT DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT.




It also appears that the hair was darkened to give the illusion of fuller hair

I have used Indian herbs not for growth but just to try it out. I can say this, each mix should be exact or else you will not get the same results.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jul 23, 2011)

ANUBIS said:


> back when this was first posted it seemed "scammy" to me....why does the wall look all weird like it was manipulated with photoshop and if im wrong how do we KNOW that she actually took these pics 3 weeks apart? I dont really see that many women on here taking length check pics after 3 weeks. Seems like the OPs posts throughout this thread are product pushing ugh nvr liked this gurls products or book...avococo seems gimicky amd the book is most likely info u can get on indian hair boards for free...
> 
> 
> OH AND DONT BUY THIS GURLS PRODUCTS SHE IS KEEPING PPLES MONEY AND NOT SENDING OUT ANY ORDERS AND SINCE SHE IS NOT IN THE US YOU CANT DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT.




I noticed this too and thought the pic was photoshopped but i didn't want to be the one to say it. Didn't want to be classified "hater". But yeah that was the first thing i noticed when i opened the thread. The picture seemed manipulated.


----------



## hothair (Jul 23, 2011)

Well,  I have to say that generally speaking ayurvedic powders and oils are uite good as with everything do your research. I and family members swear by vatika, amla, henna, cassia for length and strength.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jul 23, 2011)

nice growth.


----------



## IzleyLee (Aug 9, 2011)

Candy, 

What brand of shikakhai powder do you use? I'm trying to order some online now but so many options & I'm not sure which one is best. 

Thanks!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 9, 2011)

IzleyLee said:


> Candy,
> 
> What brand of shikakhai powder do you use? I'm trying to order some online now but so many options & I'm not sure which one is best.
> 
> Thanks!




She is no longer a member


----------



## IzleyLee (Aug 9, 2011)

Never mind... just read thru all 18 pages & got all of my questions answered! 

Awesome info... thanks Candy_C & all the ladies for the great tips!


----------



## IzleyLee (Aug 9, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> She is no longer a member


She's not? Oh, but I clicked on her name & her profile is still there...wait maybe that's why I couldn't message her directly? Still new to this... oh well, this thread was full of great info so I think I'm going to try some things.  So tired of starting of my hair journey over every few years due to mishaps with stylists... back to the drawing board..


----------



## belldandy (Aug 10, 2011)

scalp scritching does work and it is free...gently massage and GENTLY scratch your scalp every night to stimulate it.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, Scritching is awesome!! But I tell you what compliments scritching very well....a set of gel nails!!! LOL...they are seamless, not as sharp as my regular nails (without gel on them)...and they are sooo smooth...gel nails are the best seamless comb ever...sorry, I'm so off topic!


----------



## belldandy (Aug 10, 2011)

charmtreese said:


> Yes, Scritching is awesome!! But I tell you what compliments scritching very well....a set of gel nails!!! LOL...they are seamless, not as sharp as my regular nails (without gel on them)...and they are sooo smooth...gel nails are the best seamless comb ever...sorry, I'm so off topic!



charmtreese - yeah that makes sense! My real nails snag all of the time!  and gel nails rock too.  I get gel polish on my toes, looks great


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 10, 2011)

IzleyLee said:


> She's not? Oh, but I clicked on her name & her profile is still there...wait maybe that's why I couldn't message her directly? Still new to this... oh well, this thread was full of great info so I think I'm going to try some things.  So tired of starting of my hair journey over every few years due to mishaps with stylists... back to the drawing board..



She was banned for scamming people 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hair4romheaven (Aug 10, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> She was banned for scamming people
> 
> 
> Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF



BostonMaria REALLY??? I've been around here for a while and always miss things.  She use to post on another hair forum selling these products and offering a free e-book etc... I wonder if its her for real. The name is the same.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 10, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> @BostonMaria REALLY??? I've been around here for a while and always miss things.  She use to post on another hair forum selling these products and offering a free e-book etc... I wonder if its her for real. The name is the same.



hair4romheaven yeah its unfortunate. She didn't do anything to me personally. Here's the thread that done did it 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=306371


----------



## LaBelleLL (Aug 10, 2011)

@ these scams. I didn't know it was like this.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 10, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> BostonMaria REALLY??? I've been around here for a while and always miss things.  She use to post on another hair forum selling these products and offering a free e-book etc... I wonder if its her for real. The name is the same.




It was her. She tried to come back here earlier this year under a new name hawking that same book saying she wasnt CandyC. The LHFCBI handed her a new one on a plate. LOL


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 10, 2011)

IzleyLee said:


> She's not? Oh, but I clicked on her name & her profile is still there...wait maybe that's why I couldn't message her directly? Still new to this... oh well, this thread was full of great info so I think I'm going to try some things.  So tired of starting of my hair journey over every few years due to mishaps with stylists... back to the drawing board..



Yup when someone is no longer a member you cant PM them.


----------

